# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  o ne dojenju

## Lu

evo mislim si danas, ne zelim ogovarat isl pa necu u detalje ali kako je to cudno da si neko u glavi zacrta da ˝nece moc dojit˝ jos prije nego rodi. i onda rodi i u rodilistu sve super a za tri dana dodje doma i opa! umjetno mlijeko se ˝slucajno˝ naslo u kredencu. i sad tu krecu raznovrsne ˝objektivne poteskoce˝. izgubis grlo objasnjavajuci i potrosis tisuce kn mobitela, dajes linkove i nista!  e sad to je ok da neko odluci ne dojiti jer eto postujem svacije pravo izbora, ali ono sto mene doista nervira kod toga su ta lazna opravdanja. ja ne mislim da sam super mama   :Wink:  , i ne mislim da sve najbolje znam i da je upravo ono sta ja radim najbolje na svijetu ali mislim ako se odlucis ne dojit, onda budi dosljedan i reci ˝ok, dojenje je najbolje za bebu ali meni se ne da, mislim da nece bit bas toliko uskraceno ako je na adaptiranom i sl˝  
uh sta sam se raspisala...poanta je : ako neces dojit, nemoj!! ali onda stoj iza tog stava i ne trazi lazna opravdanja!
zasto one koje ne doje a zaista nemaju nikakvih problema, uporno te hoce uvjerit da mlijeka nema, da je vodeno i sl i proglasavaju te skoro pa idiotom kad im iznosis znanstvene cinjenice. 
kao da se hoce sakrit ispred same sebe??

----------


## emily

mozda te mame zaista vjeruju da im je mlijeko slabo, nema ga dovoljno, da je jednostavnije i bolje (ili barem isto) dati adaptirano, a beba ce rasti i uz njega kao sto bi i da je dojena

tesko je ponekad napraviti odmak, posebno ako se radi o nekom poznatom i dragom
pa se osjetimo osobno pogodjenima ako nas ne poslusaju, ne shvate (ili ne zele shvatiti) ono sto govorimo, ne fermaju nas trud i volju da pomognemo.
tad je najbolje pustiti. 
dali smo informaciju, rekli da smo tu ako zatreba pomoc, a na mami je da odluci hoce li to iskoristiti

znam,sve je ovo lako reci i napisati, meni je dosta trebalo da dobijem taj odmak (hvala Djuli  :Heart:  )

----------


## blondie

Lu potpuno se slažem s tobom i upravo o istome sam ovih dana i ja razmišljala. Naime, dvije moje frendice upravo su po definiciji to što si napisala. One kao bi dojile ali.... objema su bebači od prvog dana kad su došle dome na umjetnom. Jest da se izdajaju i rade čuda ali su i na umjetnom. Zašto? Nemaju dosta mlijeka jer su bebe rođene velike, neće ciku jel su naučile na flašicu, bla bla bla..... A jesu li se ikad potrudile ukinut sve osim cike? Nisu. Velim im ja za Rodu, ma kakvi, ništa. Pa puno je lakše zmiksat flašicu i udri brigu na veselje... svi sretni. I onda vide Lunu i njezine preslatke obrašćiće i u čudu pitaju -pa kaj je samo na cici? I ne daješ ništa osim cike? Ništa drugo cure osim puno, puno ljubavi i strpljenja   :Wink:

----------


## Lu

znam da neki vjeruju da je svejedno adaptirano ili ne i sve te ostale mitove smatraju istinitima, i ima takvih ali te cvrsto stoje iza svog uvjerenja i to mi je ok.a znam i puno takvih. one rade ono sta misle da je bolje. ali tesko mi je kad kad vidim one koje same sebi lazu,i znaju da si lazu i onda se direktno nerviraju na mene cim zinem. mozda sam ja glupa sta se uopce idem petljat u to ali zao mi kad vidim mamu jako mladu, fakultetski obrazovanu koja ima sve knjige i internet a opet.....ne znam, ne govorim to zato da bi nekome ˝solila pamet˝, niti mislim da je moje poslanje prosvjetljivat druge, al sta ja znam...
i onda mi jedna rece (nije mama)  ˝niko ti ne bi vjerovao da je toliki samo od tvog mlijeka˝  kao da mu potajno dajem spek i luk a okolo pricam da dojim!
nisam nikada bila u dilemi hocu li dojiti ili ne, ali da sam odlucila da necu onda bih iza tog stava stala i to bi branila isto kao sto stojim iza toga da je dojenje najbolji moguci nacin othranjivanja djeteta.

----------


## tweety

Lu, a zasto uopce trazis da ti objasnjavaju zasto ne doje.
dala si im informaciju o dojenju i to je po meni dovoljno.
meni je zaista tuzno kad vidim da neka meni draga prijateljica ne doji, a mogla bi, ali ne dovodim tu osobu u situaciju da mi mora objasnjavati zasto ne doji.
mene je jedino zivciralo sto sam pet mjeseci (dok sam bila kod roditelja na krku) morala do iznemoglosti objasnjavati zasto Frana samo dojim.Nebi mi to islo na zivce da nisam to morala objasnjavati stalno istim osobama, ali ovako kad bi istu informaciju izgovarala na svakom ispijanju kavice, to vise nebi bilo upoznavanje ekipe sa cinjenicama vec maltretiranje i grecevito branjenje svog stava o dojenju.

----------


## babyblue

Joj, cure, ali znate i same koliko je naporno dojiti. Pogotovo prvih dana. Ja sam imala "prst na bocici" vec nekoliko puta do sada. A onda bih te iste prste prebacila na telefon, popricala s Rodicama i nastavila s dojenjem  :Smile:  . Sjetila sam se usput rijeci pedijatrice mojeg prvog djeteta. Kada sam je nazvala (jer je malac imao grceve, a ja "pametna" mislila da je gladan) rekla mi je: "Dajte mu bocicu, pa cete tek vidjeti sto su grcevi." Ako se nema podrska okoline, a za mene je tu jedini bitan bebacev tata, onda stvari postaju jos teze. Elem, donekle razumijem te cure. Iako ne opravdavam niti odobravam to sto cine.

----------


## Fortuna

sve dok ne bude svakidasnja slika da se susrecu mame koje javno doje i dok  to ne prodje u naviku i svakidasnjicu  stanje se nece puno promjeniti.
 u kulturama di se doje djeca  javno to je sasvim normalno, o tome se otovreno prica, zene prihvataju pomoc a i sigurne su u same sebe da mogu svojim tjelom prehraniti svoje dite.
 u kulturama di smo i same odrasle na bocicu, di smo se svaki dan susrecali sa njom dok smo bile male i vjezbale kako cemo davati hranu djeci, do crtanih filmova i naravno svih oko nas price o dojenju i da mozes svojim tjelom prehraniti dite zvuci kao preseravanje osoba koje misle da  nakon sta su procitale dosta knjiga su popile pamet svita. 
i nasem coviku je tesko to uvalit u glavu jer ne zeli pomoc vec se oslanja na ono sta  zna i sta je vidila  da svi oko nje godinama koriste...... bocicu i mliko i na taj nacin ima neku kontrolu nad bebinom hranom tj vidi koliko je ona pojela a opravdanje ce uvik bit da je i sama na tome odrasla pa sta joj fali i slicno.
najvaznije je  sta vise zena upoznati sa dojenjem i da su sposobne za to a poslije je na njima da izaberu sta ce davati svom ditetu, ti si svoje obavila i ne trebas se ni ljutiti ni biti zalosna.

----------


## JaMajka

> Joj, cure, ali znate i same koliko je naporno dojiti. Pogotovo prvih dana.


Naporno :? !??
Početničke muke brzo prođu, a meni bi se bilo puno napornije ustajati po noći i raditi bočice nego dijete privinuti uz sebe. Mislim da je velikim dijelom upravo u tome stvar - dojiti je "naporno" i "gnjavaža" :/ . Lakše je uzeti 2 dl vode i 2 žlice mlijeka u prahu, smućkati i uvaliti bebi u usta. A često se osloboditi i tog napora pa uvaliti bočicu tati, baki i sl.  :Sad:   .

----------


## apricot

> . Sjetila sam se usput rijeci pedijatrice mojeg prvog djeteta. Kada sam je nazvala (jer je malac imao grceve, a ja "pametna" mislila da je gladan) rekla mi je: "Dajte mu bocicu, pa cete tek vidjeti sto su grcevi."


Bravo za pametnu pedijatricu!

I, potpisujem da je na početku jako teško - tu su volja i podrška najvažniji.
I Rodin SOS, naravno!

----------


## Matilda

Ja sam jednom vidjela u ljekarni trudnicu (po trbuhu se vidjelo da je pred porodom) koja je stajala ispred police s adaptiranim i dvoumila se koje će kupiti.

To mi je bilo malo   :Sad:   Mislim, meni nije bilo ni na kraj pameti da u pripremu za bebu stavim na popis i adaptirano. Nisam na njega ni pomislila, nit sam znala išta o njima.

----------

> meni bi se bilo puno napornije ustajati po noći i raditi bočice nego dijete privinuti uz sebe.


Pa to sam napisala na onom topicu zašto dojite...Iz LIJENOSTI...na stranu činjenice o dobtobitima dojenja, ovo je jedan dobar dio...nema tog boga koji bi mene natjerao da se uz cicu koja je na raspolaganju dižem tri puta po noći i ubijem minimalno 15min na mućkanje, porvjeravanje temperature...

----------


## Lu

nije da na kavama maltretiram o dojenju,zapravo nisam curku ni vidila jer je dosla prije dva dana ali mi je krivo jer je iz rodilista javila kako je super i kako super doji i nakon tri dana gotovo, nemam bas puno sa kim ni pricat o tome jer moje frendice jos nemaju djecu (90% njih), zapravo malo se o tome uopce tu i govori. znam samo do sada tri mame koje doje, ali glup mi je stav da beba ˝sa tri mjeseca sama trazi nove okuse˝.
kuzim kad neko rece da je dojenje naporno, imala sam mastitis i krvave bradavice i cinilo mi se da nikad nece to dojenje krenut kako treba i sve sam si govorila ajde bar tri mjeseca izdrzi, sad dojim pet i nesto malo mjeseci i ne pada mi na pamet prestat. i ok briga me zasto druge mame ne doje.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> [I, potpisujem da je na početku jako teško - tu su volja i podrška najvažniji.
> I Rodin SOS, naravno!


potpisujem ovo za pocetak, ALI steta sto premalo mama u iskusenju je svjesno da je dojenje nakon pocetnih problema daleko najpraticnije i najjednostvnije.
nema bocica, pranja, iskuhavanja, kupovanja formule, muckanja, nocnog ustajanja, trazenja di ces smuckat kad si van kuce, itd.
ja bi im to navela kao svjetlo na kraju tunela  :Smile:  .
i stoput potcrtala da adaptirano nikako nije "mozda jednako dobro", jer nije ni blizu, niti za zastitu od infekcija, probavnih smetnji, alergija, junejmit.

ali sam se i ja na vlastitom primjeru vec par puta uvjerila da ako ti je u pitanju neko blizak ipak treba zadrzat odmak, pa onda obicno ishvalim SOS telefon kao zaista kompetentan izvor, eventualno probam dat koji savjet, ali je vazno da se ta bliska osoba ne osjeti napadnutom niti krivom jer tad tesko da cete joj pomoci.

ali one koje zaista zele dojiti uglavnom i uspiju.
uvijek mi je najjaci primjer moja frendica kojoj su u Petrovoj zeznuli dojenje jer je zbog nekih komplikacija s bubrezima nakon poroda ostala tamo nekih 10ak dana, a bebi su gurali bocicu pa je vrlo brzo pocela odbijat dojku.
ona je toliko zbog toga bila tuzna i tako je silno htjela dojit, da nema sto nije pokusavala.
na kraju je nabavila onu  sisaljku cija se cjevcica prikaci na dojku, tako da beba pije adaptirano iz toga umjesto iz bocice, a istovremeno stimulira dojku, tj. proizvodnju maminog mlijeka.
ona je na taj vrlo tezak nacin kombinirano hranila svoju bebu citavih 8 mjeseci :shock:  :D .
nije se dala ni odustajala, znala mi je reci da cak ako beba izvuce svega par kapi joj puno emocionalno znaci taj kontakt koze na kozu i da bi se i samo zbog toga trudila to odrzat.
ha, sto je volja :D !

i slazem se s Fortunom o pojimanju dojenja u nasem drustvu gdje se zaboravilo zasto sluze cice  :Sad:  .

----------


## Vrijeska

> ALI steta sto premalo mama u iskusenju je svjesno da je dojenje nakon pocetnih problema daleko najpraticnije i najjednostvnije.
> nema bocica, pranja, iskuhavanja, kupovanja formule, muckanja, nocnog ustajanja, trazenja di ces smuckat kad si van kuce, itd.
> ja bi im to navela kao svjetlo na kraju tunela  .
> i stoput potcrtala da adaptirano nikako nije "mozda jednako dobro", jer nije ni blizu, niti za zastitu od infekcija, probavnih smetnji, alergija, junejmit.


a tek koliko se novaca uštedi 8) 

Godišnji izračun je čini mi se oko 10000Kn.
Jesam li u pravu?

Mislim da će još dugo proći dok dojenje postane prva opcija, a da će se adaptirano davati samo u slučaju velike potrebe ...

Ja imam primjer: trudnica, tek nekih dva mjeseca.
Susreli smo se kod zajedničkih prijatelja koji imaju dijete od 6 mjeseci -  naravno dojeno samo prvi mjesec jer je eto mama uvjerila sve oko sebe i samu sebe da nema više mlijeka (a razlog je bio  taj što se njoj prohtjelo malo šetati i ostavljati dijete s bakama itd.)
i ja koja već 20 mj dajem na zahtjev.
Koga je širom otvorenih očiju slušala ta buduća majka?!?
Eh, pa nije mene. Upijala je informacije o bočicama, grijačima, sterilizatorima itd. itd.
Ja sam dala infromaciju i podršku, ali vidjela sam da ukoliko nastavim s raspravom  borilabih se s vjetrenjačama.
Oni koji su tako odlučili, teško ih je promijeniti sa svim mogućim argumentima. No ti isti se žale kako im je naporno dizanje po noći, slijede knjigu "Svako dijete može naučiti spavati", kako ih bole leđa, dijete spava na jastuku (bez uvrede, ikome, molim), sjedi sa 3,5 mjeseci, jede špek i luk sa 6 itd.itd. S takvim je "uzalud vam trud svirači".
Ne treba se živcirati. Ja se samo smješkam na sve te gluposti.

----------


## happy mummy

vrijeska, dobro si to sve napisala. zaista je sve to "uzalud vam trud sviraci", no mene ipak svaki put zasmeta kad mi jedna poznanica koja je dojila 12 dana jer joj je mlijeko bilo vodenasto i dijete gladno, "svira" meni kako ja radim krivo sto luciju jos uvijek dojim. njena mala je s 8 mjeseci jela govedju juhu iz kesice, pila kravlje mlijeko iz tetrapaka jer je ona veliko i napredno dijete, a ja sam kriva sto moja lucija s osam mjeseci jos uvijek slabo prihvaca drugu hranu i sika joj je zakon. samo sto mi ne kaze da je moje dijete zaostalo zbog toga. a ja (bas zato sto se radi o poznanici) nemam volje za borbu s vjetrenjacama.

----------


## Eki

Meni se više ne da sa nikim raspravljati o dojenju.


Svako malo čujem savjet da djetetu po noći dam vodu jer ono nije gladno, da ću se ja uništiti i završiti u bolnici (od buđenja po noći), da uništavam njega jer ne spava u komadu   :Sad:  ..... i više mi je zlo od takvih izjava.

Mogu reći da je meni sada jednako teško kao i na početku, zna me bolit da je to neizdrživo (zubići rade svoje), čak mi nekada suze idu, ali ne odustajem, jer znam da on to tako voli.   :Heart:  

Bilo je i faza kada nisam smjela proći pored njega, ni pomaziti ga, on bi odmah tražio siku.   :Heart:

----------


## spooky

Ja sam se prestala nervirati... meni samo ponekad dignu tlak komentari poput: 
- Kaj još dojiš pa već je velika i ne treba joj više tvoje mlijeko?
- Nemoj davati cicu svaki put kad traži jer ti bude razvukla bradavice!  :shock: 
- I ne daješ joj vodu pa dehidrirat će! :shock: 
- Trebaš je odviknuti od cice jer će uskoro u jaslice! :shock: 

Kad mi tak dignu tlak, odem na RODIN FORUM i  osjećam se super!

----------


## Eki

> - Kaj još dojiš pa već je velika i ne treba joj više tvoje mlijeko?
> - Nemoj davati cicu svaki put kad traži jer ti bude razvukla bradavice!  :shock: 
> -- Trebaš je odviknuti od cice jer će uskoro u jaslice! :shock:



Ajmeee, koji komentari, baš sam se nasmijala.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

A to bi trebalo biti žalosno.

----------


## Oriana

Nikad se ne mijesam previse. Pokusala sam par svojih frendica nagovoriti da malo procitaju o prednostima dojenja, dala im broj Rodinog telefona za pomoc. One nisu prihvatile, ja nisam insistirala. 
Jedino su shvatile koliko sam ja u 9 mjeseci ustedila novaca. I onda mi kazu blago tebi  :/  :/ 
Od kako Joco ne siki, potrosimo mjesecno oko 5 kutija ****-a (znaci cca 200 kn). s time da on pije samo ujutro i navecer po 2,5 dcl. Ta jedna kutija ode da niste trepnuli. Ne smije se stediti, nego bas odmjeriti kako treba. 
Primjetila sam da mi se Joco sav zapuse i napuse nakon tog obroka. Kad se uspavljuje, prvih pola sata se vrti, udara nogicama po kinderbetu, kao da ga to tiska u zelucicu   :Sad:   Dok je sisao nikad nije bilo takvih problema.

----------


## gloria

E kad bi makar mogla i bebu i muza dojit do kraja zivota nebih morala rucak kuhat!  :Laughing:  

Vjerujem da je nekome gnjavaza..neznam..u nasem slucaju prva klopica je pala 20 min po rodjenju..bez ikakve frke..kao da je znala kako i sta treba..sama.Komunikaciju smo odmah uspostavili,tocno znam kad je gladna.I to je fakat najjednostvniji i najbrzi nacin da nahranis bebu..i u toku noci..netrebas ustajat,ici u kuhinju,muckat,grijat...dok beba vristi...Samo je njezno uzmes sebi,repetiras sisu i juris!I sve to lezeci!Ma milina!  :Laughing:

----------


## gloria

E da!A nema ni prljavog sudja nakon rucka!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## kloklo

> E kad bi makar mogla i bebu i muza dojit do kraja zivota nebih morala rucak kuhat!


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ninet

Gloria, cestitam na stavu....kod tebe ni traga baby bluesa....cuj "repetiras sisu"...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Lu

nije meni bio cilj dizat hajku na one koji ne doje, zaista smatram da je to stvar izbora svake pojedine osobe. samo sam htjela prokomentirat one koje traze opravdanja same sebi (jer ne provodim ja policijska ispitivanja doji li ko ili ne, samo recem sta znam o dojenju onome koga to zanima). pa tako rece zena u petom mjesecu trudnoce ˝ja planiram dojit ali ZNAM DA CU SA DVA TRI MJESECA OSTAT BEZ MLIJEKA˝ ili ˝DAVAT CU BOCICU PAR DANA DA SE ODMORIM PA CU NASTAVIT SA DOJENJEM˝.
pa mi to bude glupo. ja bih si rekla ¨necu dojit i to je to˝.

----------


## spooky

Ja ne kužim kaj to znači odmoriti se od dojenja :? 
Mislim, svaki početak je težak ... i Pia je znala cijeli dan biti na cici, imala je grčeve kad sam ja pila kravlje mlijeko ili jela zelenu salatu, ali nije mi bilo teško izbaciti to na neko vrijeme iz prehrane ( inače sam strastveni obožavatelj zelene salate, a bez mlijeka ne mogu zamisliti dan ), pekle su me bradavice jer su me napale gljivice, ali bez obzira na to , meni dojenje nije bilo teško!

----------


## spooky

Mislim da je najveći problem u tome što žene nisu dovoljno informirane o dojenju pa ih pokolebaju  zablude koje se prenose s koljena na koljeno.

----------


## ms. ivy

točno tako. a nije žalosno što nisu informirane, nego što se mnoge ne žele ni potruditi doći do informacije. ja sam zasjela na internet čim mi je doc potvrdio trudnoću... našla rode... i eto!   :Wink:

----------


## Lu

> točno tako. a nije žalosno što nisu informirane, nego što se mnoge ne žele ni potruditi doći do informacije. ja sam zasjela na internet čim mi je doc potvrdio trudnoću... našla rode... i eto!


upravo tako. a kad probas rec da se bez mlijeka ne ostaje tek tako odmah napad i sta ti znas pa vidis koliko zena nema mlijeka. zapravo sam upravo to htjela rec. kao da zele nemat mlijeka pa eto nisu one krive!

----------


## Maja

Cure, ja bih malo spustila loptu. Jeste li se probale zapitati ponekad zasto te mame, kako vi kazete, "lazu same sebi i vama"? Vjerujem da se te mame osjecaju jako lose kad cuju nesto kao "i mene je bolilo, i meni je bilo tesko, a ipak dojim". Ja bih se tada osjecala vjerojatno kao losa majka, jer ja, eto, nisam imala te snage da unatoc teskoci nastavim dojiti ili jer se nisam zeljela/mogla/whatever ustajati po noci/dojiti neprestano/biti 24/7 s bebom -  i znaci li sad to da ja manje volim svoje dijete jer mu nisam pruzila najbolje. I mozda bih u tom slucaju postala defanzivna, a mozda bih pokusala i samu sebe i vas uvjeriti da s dojenjem nesto nije stimalo. A sve u zelji da osjetim da sam i ja, eto, napravila najbolje za moju bebu. A jesam. 
Stoga bih vas molila na ovom topicu, budite blazi prema svojim prijateljicama/kumama/sestrama. Ja bih se na njihovom mjestu jako lose osjecala da ovo citam. Svatko ima svoju individualnu pricu, svatko reagira na neki nacin na svoje dijete, nitko od nas nije savrsen, ali velika vecina zeli i daje najbolje od sebe svojim bebama. Jako je puno kombiniranih faktora koji oblikuju roditelja u nama.

----------


## anchie76

U potpunosti se slazem s Majom...

Samo bih jos napomenula da nismo svi isti..... nekim ljudima predstavlja veci problem sjesti za kompjuter (jer ga ne znaju niti upaliti), nego sto misle da je dojenje problem.... puno njih misli da je dojenje prirodno i da se o tome nema nista za uciti... pa onda dodju do problema i pokleknu....

A sve bi to bilo drugacije da su svuda oko nas tocne informacije... da kad mama ima problema s dojenjem da se moze obratiti svakom doktoru ili patronaznoj.... da jos u trudnoci od svog ginekologa moze dobiti informacije o dojenju... itd....a to na zalost nije slucaj.... na svakom koraku su lose informacije...  

A posto nismo svi isti... te mame koje ne surfaju netom, ili koje nemaju naviku kopati za informacijama nego vjeruju da ce im sistem pomoci ako budu imale problema, one nazalost nemaju puno sanse za uspjeh... I uz sve "dobronamjerne" savjete o vodenom mlijeku, o mlijeku koje nestaje, itd.... te majke, ja vjerujem, istinski vjeruju u to da je njihovo mlijeko lose ili da je dijete pocelo plakati vise i cesce traziti jer im je mlijeko pocelo nestajati... sistem im je podmetnuo nogu...

I da, postoje neke majke koje odluce dojiti, ali postoji jaaaako puno njih koje godinama poslije (ili cijeli) zivot imaju griznju savjesti kad vide majku da doji, ili se lose osjecaju sto one "nisu imale mlijeka za svoje dijete", i prizeljkuju da je to barem bilo drugacije.....   Grozan je to osjecaj... i zato im se ne treba nabijati osjecaj krivnje zbog nedojenja.... 

Vi sve koje se educirate mozete biti ponosne na sebe, a ako se netko ne zeli educirati, to je njegov izbor, i treba ga takvog prihvatiti   :Smile:

----------


## Mony

Zbilja je u danasnje vrijeme tesko odluciti dojiti, kad smo tolko zatrpani svim i svacim na trzistu, a i raznim savjetima. 
Ja zbilja ne gledam drukcije zene koje ne doje (ili nisu uopce ni pocele), ali mi ide na zivce kada ne dopustaju da im se nesto kaze o dojenju ili objasni jer misle da razlog zbog kojeg su prestale (ili nisu dojile) je doista opravdavajuci. 
Primjerice, jedna mi prijateljica kaze da je prestala dojiti jer joj je njezina mala unistila bradavicu. Pa, vjerojatno kad joj bradavicu nije ugurala dublje u usta. E, a kad joj to pokusavam rec, ne da ju optuzujem, nego da mozda zna za ubuduce, ili tek tolko da zna, onda kaze: Ne, ti si to uopce ne mozes zamisliti... 
Onda se ja pocinjem osjecati krivom jer ne zelim da zbog mene ona ima mozda griznju savjesti sto ipak nije dojila. 
Upravo sam o tome pisala u kolumni jer me to bas izivciralo ovih dana.



> kao da se hoce sakrit ispred same sebe??


I, Lu, vjerojatno je to istina!

----------


## mina

Evo da se javi i netko tko nije uspješan u dojenju, čini mi se da su dosad pisale samo mame koje su isključivo dojile...
Jel to samo u glavi, okolini ili stvarno postoji opravdan razlog??? 
Ne bih vam znala reći. Znam samo da mi na kraj pameti nije bilo da ćemo morati raditi flašice jer je to stvarno gnjavaža... i skupo... 
I naravno, skoro cijelu trudnoću sam proučavala samo dojenje, položaje... I znala sam da na početku bude teško... Pročitala sam sve do čega sam došla i mislila da ću sigurno uspješno dojiti, da me ništa neće spriječiti, ni zastoji ni bolne bradavice...
Nisam imala pojma o adaptiranom mlijeku, flašicama, sterilizatorima i svemu ostalom. Mislila sam da će moje dijete biti isključivo dojeno. I nakon poroda uslijedilo je veliko razočaranje, svima u bolnici mlijeko curi, a u mene ništa, niti kapi... Rekli su mi u bolnici da to može potrajati i petnaestak dana i da neka samo pokušavam dojiti što više i izdajati... I mislila sam, bude to došlo na svoje kad dođemo doma... 
I došli mi doma, cijeli dan se mučili, dijete gladno, plače, malo vuče, plače... I nakon par sati, kad više nismo znali što bi, ipak tata ode kupiti flašicu i adaptirano... I beba se najela i zaspala... Probudi se i ja opet pokušavam, dam jednu, drugu, mijenjam položaje i nakon par sati opet flašica... Nisam mogla slušati da mi dijete plače jer je gladno, vidim da mlijeko nejde, grudi skroz mekane, ništa se ne puni i zato smo počeli davati flašicu... Stvarno sam pokušavala i pokušavala, tek nakon jedno dva mjeseca je bilo skoro dovoljno. I dan danas ja pokušavam, mlijeka nešto ima ali nedovoljno za svaki obrok. Znalo se dogoditi da zbog rješavanja nekih stvari moram biti odsutna na par sati i preskočim dva-tri hranjenja ali meni se nikad grudi nisu prepunile ni mlijeko curilo... Niti sam ikad imala kvržice i zastoje... Ne mogu reći da mi je mlijeko nestalo jer jednostavno nikad nije ni došlo u dovoljnoj količini... Ne bi baš rekla da nisam bila dovoljno uporna jer nikad nismo odmah skočili s gotovom flašicom, uvijek se prije flašice mučimo i pokušavamo dok više ne mogu podnijeti plač i dok mi ne dođe da i ja plačem s njom... I ponekad ona i odbije flašicu, htjela bi ciku ali vuče i plače... i na kraju ipak flašica... Uvijek ona pojede manju količinu i nije baš svaki obrok na flašici, u stvari nemamo mi raspored ni ne gledamo na sat pa sad je vrijeme ručka ili večere... Uvijek jede kad hoće i koliko hoće... I uvijek prvo ciku... Osim u zadnje vrijeme kad oko podneva dobije voće...
I ja se čudim mamama koje imaju mlijeka, kojima u bolnici curi i onda ono najednom nestane ili uvedu bočicu jer mlijeko im nije dovoljno hranjivo i sl... Ali kod mene to nije bio slučaj, DA GA JE BILO NIKAD NE BI IMALI FLAŠICU... i ja smatram da je dojenje nešto prelijepo i prirodno i spavamo na ciki i obožavamo ciku ali mlijeka nikad nije dovoljno da jedan dan prođe bez bar dvije flašice

Jednom smo bili na dječjem rođendanu i došla na red tema dojenje i jako sam se iznenadila kad sam shvatila da mame imaju mlijeka i zbog nekog razloga prestanu dojiti, uvode flašicu... A najviše me iznanadila jedna mama kad je rekla da je dugooo dojila. Ja pitam koliko, mislim žena će reći bar dvije godine, a žena kaže šest mjeseci... 

Zato bi stvarno trebalo još puno više pisati i pričati o dojenju, održavati tečajeve, ali pišite i pričajte i o tome što kad mlijeko ne dolazi uz sav trud... Ili sam ja ipak negdje pogriješila??? Slobodno me i "špotajte" jer sam uvjerena da sam dala sve od sebe...

----------


## anchie76

> Slobodno me i "špotajte" jer sam uvjerena da sam dala sve od sebe...


  :Love:    Svaka ti cast mina na ovom postu   :Saint:  




Cure, cure... stanite na loptu (kako bi to Maja rekla   :Wink:  )

NEMA POANTE nekoj mami ponavljati zasto nije uspjela u dojenju, vrijeme se ne moze vratiti, a jedino sto se moze napraviti je nabiti osjecaj krivnje toj majci - a vjerujte mi - to joj ne treba... i to dijete treba sretnu i zadovoljnu majku bilo ono dojeno ili ne.....

Stvari koje su bile, bile su... i takve su kakve jesu...i ako ta mama vjeruje da joj je nestalo mlijeko, OK, ona to vjeruje... nema poante da je vi sad uvjeravate da joj mlijeko nije nestalo nego je dijete imalo skok u razvoju ili sta ja znam... prekasno je za takve informacije.... i te informacije dane prekasno, samo ce joj povecati kolicinu griznje savjesti jer ce mozda i uvidjeti svoju gresku a nista nece moci napraviti da je popravi....

Jedino sto mozete napraviti je uputiti je u sljedecoj trudnoci na pravu adresu i to je to.... ako bude htjela, educirat ce se, ako ne - prihvatite to....  to je njen izbor.... nismo svi isti, i nisu nam svima granice iste.... sto je jednoj mami super tesko, drugoj se cini lako.... nemojte tako olako suditi......   ako traze informacije, recite im, no nemojte im ih nametati.....  Znam, znam.. tesko je slusati o nestajanju mlijeka kad znas da ono ne moze nestati... ali nasmjesite se i nastavite dalje.... ako vas mama pita o nestajanju mlijeka - objasnite joj, ali ako vas ne pita - pustite je - NE MOZETE EDUCIRATI NEKOG TKO NE ZELI BITI EDUCIRAN - zapamtite to....

A vjerujte mi, bit ce mama koje ce htjeti nauciti od vas, koje ce vas pitati - e na takvima nemojte stediti svoje znanje, nego podijelite sto znate   :Smile:

----------


## Ifigenija

Evo jedne koja sve zeli cuti i informirati se, a nitko iz obitelji (i moje i mm )nikad nije dojio i uz par frendica - vi ste mi sve na svijetu   :Love:

----------


## lidac2004

> Cure, ja bih malo spustila loptu. Jeste li se probale zapitati ponekad zasto te mame, kako vi kazete, "lazu same sebi i vama"? Vjerujem da se te mame osjecaju jako lose kad cuju nesto kao "i mene je bolilo, i meni je bilo tesko, a ipak dojim". Ja bih se tada osjecala vjerojatno kao losa majka, jer ja, eto, nisam imala te snage da unatoc teskoci nastavim dojiti ili jer se nisam zeljela/mogla/whatever ustajati po noci/dojiti neprestano/biti 24/7 s bebom -  i znaci li sad to da ja manje volim svoje dijete jer mu nisam pruzila najbolje. I mozda bih u tom slucaju postala defanzivna, a mozda bih pokusala i samu sebe i vas uvjeriti da s dojenjem nesto nije stimalo. A sve u zelji da osjetim da sam i ja, eto, napravila najbolje za moju bebu. A jesam. 
> Stoga bih vas molila na ovom topicu, budite blazi prema svojim prijateljicama/kumama/sestrama. Ja bih se na njihovom mjestu jako lose osjecala da ovo citam. Svatko ima svoju individualnu pricu, svatko reagira na neki nacin na svoje dijete, nitko od nas nije savrsen, ali velika vecina zeli i daje najbolje od sebe svojim bebama. Jako je puno kombiniranih faktora koji oblikuju roditelja u nama.


maja,super si to napisala......    :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## spooky

Evo, pročitala sam sve ispočetka i stavrno zvuči grozno!  :Embarassed:  
Moji komentari su bili više iz revolta zbog toga što drugi kritiziraju mame dojilice u smislu da rade nešto krivo, a na kraju je ispalo da ja na isti način kritiziram i osuđujem mame koje su prestale dojiti iz nekog razloga. 
Ovom prilikom se želim ispričati svim mamama koje sam svojim komentarima povrijedila.

----------


## Lu

mozda sam dala krivi naslov topicu, opet ponavljam da nemam ama bas nista protiv onih koji ne doje, samo sam zeljela prokomentirat kako neko jednostavno i prije porodjaja odluci da nece moc dojit jer nema mlijeka a kad kazes da mlijeko ne nestaje tek tako samo sta ti oci ne iskopaju jer to ne zele cut. kao da sam je ja za jezik vukla da unaprijed tuguje jer nema mlijeka a jos se beba nije ni rodila. i onda ja ispadam kreten jer dojim pa mi kaze : mozes vec davat vocne kasice, a ja kazem znam ali pokusat cu samo dojit 6 mjeseci pa onda uvest drugu hranu a ona meni:
˝NECES VALJDA BIT OD ONIH KOJE DOJE NE ZNAM DO KAD˝ :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
mislim da dojenje jest nesto prirodno i prekrasno ali uopce ne optuzujem one koji ne doje, jer ja nisam planirala ni da hocu ni da necu, isto kao sto ne planiram ni koliko dugo hocu nego dojim od dana do dana pa dokle bude islo. a da nije bilo mm u prvom redu i tekstova na rodi mozda bi ja vec bila odustala.

----------


## Lu

zapravo nisam uopce trebala otvarat ovaj topic, jer je glupo generalizirat, osobito kad zapravo u glavi imas jedan sasvim odredjeni slucaj. ali eto kad je muz jedini s kojim mozes pricat o dojenju dodje ti tuga pa pozelis s nekim podijelit razmisljanja.
ispricavam se ako je ispalo da osudjujem mame nedojilice jer su moja razmisljanja nisu bila upucena u tom pravcu. :?

----------


## Lu

nisu bila upucena u tom pravcu.

----------


## Eki

> I nakon poroda uslijedilo je veliko razočaranje, svima u bolnici mlijeko curi, a u mene ništa, niti kapi... Rekli su mi u bolnici da to može potrajati i petnaestak dana i da neka samo pokušavam dojiti što više i izdajati...


U ovome te apsolutno razumijem. Ni kod mene nije bilo ništa.   :Sad:  


A druge dvije ženske su izdajale ko lude, špricalo je na sve strane.  :D 

Meni je P. doslovno stalno sikio, osim kada sam išla na wc i na tuširanje.

Mina, dala si sve od sebe!   :Kiss:

----------


## anlan

drago mi je za svaku majku koja doji, ali mi ipak nije jasno čemu takve žestoke reakcije, zar zaista mislite da one kojima je to upućeno dolaze na ovaj podforum. Ja sam došla na ovaj forum i obilazim ga još uvijek tražeći odgovore na pitanje zašto mi nije uspjelo i iako je sada gotovo, a imala sam veliku volju i doma mi nije na pamet bilo nabaviti adaptirano.
 Žalosno je da neke od cura tako jako osuđuju one koje ne doje bez obzira koji su im razlozi. Možda prave razloge ne možete niti saznati. Zar su one i njihova djeca manje vrijedna, zar su one manje majke od onih koje doje? Znam da je većini vas bilo teško uspostaviti dojenje i da ste sada na to jako ponosne što je normalno, ali možda ipak ne znate koliko je teško nekom drugom bilo jer kako je i porod individualan tako je i dojenje.  samo ću ja znati kako sam se osjećala i kako se još uvijek osjećam.
 A osim sebe krivim i totalno nezainteresirano osoblje rodilišta i nedostatak stvarne volje da se pomogne unatoč tome što su svim stručnjacima puna usta prednosti o dojenju, izgleda da je to ipak samo za slikanje za TV i novine. Drugi put ako ću rađati, a zbog ovih pomiješanih osjećaja nakon poroda koji mi je najljepši događaj u životu ne znam hoću li, izgleda da ću morati do Slovenije gdje je patronažna s mojom frendicom provela cijeli dan u pokušaju da doji. Meni je moja mom mužu, dok sam ja pokušavala staviti bebu na sisu, davala upute kako smućkati bočicu.
 P.S. A i nije mi jasno da vas netko krivo gleda jer dojite, iz moje perspektive većina krivo gleda one žene koje ne doje, od pedijatrice do žene u kemijskoj čistioni koja je na moj odgovor da ne dojim samo zavrtila glavom pogledavši me sažalno kao, a vidi jadnice, jadno li joj dijete. Prema tome  :?

----------


## NatasaM...

> A i nije mi jasno da vas netko krivo gleda jer dojite, iz moje perspektive većina krivo gleda one žene koje ne doje


Bas smo pricale ja i prijateljica: ja dojim 3 godine, ona je dojila 3 tjedna, a obje imamo isti osjecaj - da ljudi misle da nista nismo dobro napravile.

Meni se cini da uvijek netko nekoga krivo gleda. Pretpostavljam da je to normalno. Bitno je samo ne dopustiti da ti to smeta.  :Smile:

----------


## Mony

Mislim da nitko nikoga nije uvrijedio - ovo je vise bilo prakticki polemiziranje o pogledima na dojenje i dojilje.

I slazem se sa Spooky: 


> Moji komentari su bili više iz revolta zbog toga što drugi kritiziraju mame dojilice u smislu da rade nešto krivo


Pa cure koje niste dojile - bez uvrede, jer je nije ni bilo   :Wink:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------

Moja iskustva s dojenjem su jako traumaticna. Marka sam uspjela dojiti (naravno u kombinaciji s flasicom na inzistiranje patronazne) cak(!) tri mjeseca, a onda sam jednostavno pokleknula pod pritiskom starijih (“Vidis da se stalno dere, sigurno je gladan”, “Nemas ti ni dovoljno mlijeka, niti ti je ono dovoljno jako za njega”, “Pa i ti si se odhranila na flasici i nis ti ne fali”, “Ja sam rodila dvoje djece, valjda ja znam…”). S Magdalenom sam jos odavno u trudnoci odlucila da cu ignorirati sve komentare, napraviti po svome i niti ne pomisliti na flasicu cak ni u najkriznijim trenucima. I sto se dogodilo - dojila sam ju kad god bi zaplakala, znala mi je biti na prsima i po par sati. Prvih tjedan dana sam imala velikih problema s pronalazenjem pravilnog polozaja, sto je za posljedicu imalo skoro unistene bradavica, izuzetno bolne podoje, ali nisam odustajala. Konacno smo se nasle, prestalo je boljeti i sve je izgledalo vrlo obecavajuce. A onda je pocelo…nakon svakog podoja ona bi 10-tak minuta zadrijemala, a onda je pocelo urlanje i vristanje uz strasno kruljenje u crijevima, sto smo pripisali prvim grcevima. Iz dana u dan je bivalo sve gore - sve je vise vristala, a sve manje sisala, no ja ni dalje nisam zeljela ni cuti za flasicu, histerizirala sam po kuci kako “moje dijete nece jesti umjetno mlijeko!” Izbacila sam iz prehrane sve sto bi moglo biti uzrokom grceva, na mlijecne proizvode nisam niti pomisljala (iako ih obozavam i tesko da mogu zamisliti jedan dan bez mlijeka, sira, jogurta…), pila sam najmanje tri litre tekucine (vode, caja od kamilice ili komoraca), jela sam sve kuhano, puno juhica…A Magdalena je naocigled kopnila… Na prvoj kontroli s mjesec dana imala je tocno 550g MANJE nego na porodu. Naravno, odmah je savjetovana dohrana adaptiranim, no i dalje sam uporno odbijala flasicu. Pokusali smo sa svime – od strcanja medicinskom spricom u kraj usana dok beba sisa, preko zlicice i salice, pa sve do gumenih cijevcica spojenih s najlonskom vrecicom, koje se nalijepe na bradavicu…a ona je i dalje vristala i vristala, a ja zajedno s njom…sve dok jednog dana MM nije puknuo film, slozio je flasicu i uz komentar (glas razuma!):”Svaka nam cast na upornosti, ali ocito je da ovako dalje nema smisla” nahranio bebicu uz moje uzasnute proteste (da nisam bila tako iscrpljena vjerojatno bih mu je iscupala iz ruku). I tako je Magdalena slistila svoju prvu flasicu i po prvi put u vise od mjesec dana ZASPALA KO TOP! Preko noci se pretvorila u sretnu i zadovoljnu bebu, od grceva vise NIKADA nije imala niti’g’, a u sljedecih tjedan dana je dobila 1100g! A ja i dalje po noci nisam mogla spavati od jada zbog neopisive griznje savjesti i stalnog preispitivanja gdje sam pogrijesila??? Ona ce uskoro napuniti dvije godine, a ta griznja savjesti niti malo ne jenjava, dapace sa svakom majkom i bebom koje s ponosom doje u javnosti meni se srce stisne i strasno me zaboli zeludac od ocajnog osjecaja neuspjeha i nemoci! I to vjecito pitanje – u cemu je bila greska??? 

A da ne spominjem komentare poput:”Kako sam ja sa svojim malim cicama uspjela dojiti dvoje djece, a ti sa svojim velikim – nista!”(sveki, naravno!)  I zato vas molim, nemojte biti bas tako jako strogi prema nedojilicama, svaka od nas ima neku svoju tuznu pricu o neuspjehu.

Za cca 5 tjedana trebam roditi po treci put i vec se mjesecima ne skidam s interneta i upijam sve, ali bas sve moguce informacije, dezinformacije, iskustva, savjete… I ako mi niti ovaj put ne uspije – ubit cu se!

----------


## Mima

Eto, dobili smo i odgovor na pitanje iz prvog posta - žene koje ne doje opravdavaju se zato što zapravo znaju da je dojenje najbolja stvar za njihovu bebu, pa osjećaju krivicu jer ne doje.

Kad god se dojenje spomene, ja imam potrebu ispričati kako je Lea bila dugo u bolnici, kako sam se ja izdajala ali je mlijeka bilo sve manje itakodalje itakodalje. Osjećaj da svom djetetu nisi pružio ono što je za njega najbolje zaista je strašan.

Ono što je na ovom topicu zaista ružno je to što se nedojenje automatski povezuje sa svekolikom nebrigom o djetetu, sa davanjem djetetu špeka i luka i slično.

----------


## Mony

> I ako mi niti ovaj put ne uspije – ubit cu se!


Hej, curke - nemojte pretjerivati - jedino bitno je da su vam bebice zdrave i to je doista jedino bitno!!!

Sad mi je cak i malo zao sto sam se ukljucila na ovaj topic  :/

----------


## apricot

dille, mala Mirela će cicati ko luda!
Do škole, ako bude trebalo  :Laughing:

----------

:Kiss:

----------


## anchie76

> Eto, dobili smo i odgovor na pitanje iz prvog posta - žene koje ne doje opravdavaju se zato što zapravo znaju da je dojenje najbolja stvar za njihovu bebu, pa osjećaju krivicu jer ne doje.


Upravo tako.. Izvrsno sazeto Mima  :Kiss:  .... i zbog toga sto one vec znaju da je dojenje najbolje i nisu uspjele u tome, stvarno im nije potrebno da im zena koja je uspjesna u dojenju govori kako je trebala biti upornije ili sta god vec... To ce samo povecati taj osjecaj griznje savjesti......

Live and let live   :Saint:  


*Dille* 

Super je da si tu na forumu!  To je vec jako dobar znak da si na dobrom putu sto se dojenja tice   :Love:  

Pitaj nas sto god te zanima.... a i poslije poroda, mi smo tu i slobodno nas pitaj... pomoci cemo ti koliko god mozemo   :Love:

----------


## Poslid

Moja mlada susjeda (18 g) rodila djete i imala je puno dobrog mlijeka. I onda su došle njena mama i baka i uvjerile je da djete ima grčeve (novorođenče je malo više plakalo) i da njezino lijeko NIJE KVALITETNO :/  i da nek mu da adaptirano. I kraj dojenja
Sad ona već malog od 2 mjeseca hrani na bočicu i daje mu kukuruzni griz i mali ima 7,5 kg.:shock: 

Nisam se imala volje tu nešto komentirati. A baka od malog je 66-to godište. Užas.

----------


## Mony

> A baka od malog je 66-to godište. Užas.


To je ono sto je dr. Stanojevic rekao u Sanji - mlade zene danas ne dobivaju savjete o dojenju od svojih mama ili svekrva ko sto su one mogle dobiti od svojih mama - naime, u vrijeme nasih mama je postalo "in" hraniti adaptiranim mlijekom i one su danas potpuno uvjerene u to pa takve savjete i daju svojim kcerima. Steta!

----------


## Mima

Moja baka nije dojila a mama je   :Laughing:  

Baka je imala užasne mastitise pa zato nije dojila, i to joj je vječna trauma, pa tako svaku ženu s malom bebom odmah pita jel' beba na prsima i onda slijedi njena tužna priča kako nije mogla dojiti svoju djecu. Eto, moja baka i nakon šezdeset godina osjeća krivnju.

----------


## nina14

Evo vrlo brzo se nadamo nasoj prvoj bebi i moje znanje o dojenju je, naravno, teoretsko. Medjutim, nakon svega sto sam procitala, cula na tecaju za trudnice... odlucna sam da dam sve od sebe i da dojim bebaca sto je duze moguce.
Kao nova buduca mama, trazila sam neke spiskove sta sve treba za bebu (BTW, zakon je ono sto sam isprintala s naseg foruma  :D   :Kiss:  )
Sta mislite sta je na broju 1. kod popisa za bebu sto sam ga dobila od prijateljice? 1. Bocica, 2. bebi hrana (ne znam sad NUK 0 ili vec sto), 3. duda varalica :shock: 
MM dobronamjerno kaze da je to mozda iz predostroznosti, nek' se nadje u kuci, na sto ja bjesnim, pa nece dijete umrijeti od gladi ako se malo potrudimo oko dojenja (a i ne zivimo u Tunguziji da se ne moze svakog momenta do dezurne ljekarne ako je bas, bas kriza!).
Naravno, ako ne ide, iz ovog ili onog razloga - ne ide, ali ja sam za to da se pokusa! Ja inace vjerujem u prirodno (koliko je danas to moguce)
Zato sam i kupila blender da mixam voce, makar time ubila dio vitamina, ali ja ne vjerujem bas u sokice bez konzervansa koji traju tri mjeseca :?  :shock:  Jesam li blesava? :?  8)

----------


## Lu

pa mislim da svi osjecaju neku nesigurnost, osim mozda vec veteranki dojenja. ja dojim skoro 5ipo mjeseci a uvijek imam kutiju (kršitelj koda)a iako nikad nisam dala malome jer se bogu hvala nije ukazala potreba, ali se bez obzira na zelju i na kraju ipak uspjesnost dojenja osjecam sigurnije kad to imam doma.

----------


## anchie76

Nina

Nisi blesava   :Saint:   :Smile:   :Wink:  

Zaista te sve stvari na listi nisu potrebne... imati adaptirano mlijeko u kuci je zaista velika pogreska...  Vecina majki je nesigurna kad krece s dojenjem (to uvelike i ovisi o podrsci okoline!), i cinjenica da joj adaptirano stoji na par metara udaljenosti samo ce odmoci u nekim kriznim situacijama...  kao npr... dijete ti place... i svi te uvjeravaju da je gladno, i predloze kad vec imas ad. mlijeko, da mu probas dati da vidis jel gladno - i on naravno pojede i spava nakon toga (jer mu je adaptirano puno teze za zeludac i teze ga je probaviti) i svi ti kazu: "evo vidis da je bio gladan".... Da tog adaptiranog nije bilo doma, ova prica bi mozda drugacije izgledala....

Mlijeko je u majcinim grudima, i nikud ono ne nestaje... ono je tu... i kad god je dijete gladno moze dobiti jesti.... a za kupiti adaptirano uvijek ima vremena....  nece mlijeko nestati u 3 u noci pa da sad nemas sto djetetu dati jesti... to se ne desava, mlijeko ne nestaje, pa nema ni razloga za paniku....

Vjeruj mi... puno sam cula mama da kazu:"jooj, bilo mi mi je tako tesko... e da sam u tom trenu imala adaptirano pored sebe, sigurno bih posegnula za njim... sva sreca pa nisam imala, kriza je prosla i sve je bilo ok"

Educiraj muza o dojenju, zasto je to tebi vazno... bitno je da imas njegovu podrsku jer tvoj uspjeh u dojenju ovisi i o njegovoj podrsci   :Smile:  

Sretno   :Smile:

----------


## Lu

na kraju krajeva mislim da svi u vezi djeteta imaju neke osjecaje krivnje sta god napravili. ja sam imala osjecaj krivnje sta sam rodila na carski, osjecala sam se kao da nisam bila uz svoje djete u tom najvaznijem trenutka, pa kad sam to preboljela citajuci po forumu sam dobila osjecaj krivnje sta mi beba spava u svom krevetu a ne sa nama i tako...valjda se uvijek nadje nesto u cemu mislis da nisi dovoljno dobar?

----------


## Mony

I ja sam imala osjecaj krivnje sto sam rodila na carski (al me brzo prosao, fala Bogu), ali jos uvijek imam osjecaj krivnje sto sam mu dala dudu varalicu   :Sad:

----------


## lidac2004

ja sam dusu isplakala kad sam u pocetku imala sve one probleme i mislila da cu ostati bez mlijeka a i patronazna mi je rekla da ce tako biti....
mogu misliti kako je onima kojima se to i desilo :/

----------


## pietra

ja bih samo nadodala da ste cure imale sreće......... jer ono šta sam ja doživjela u bolnici nakon poroda bilo je na granici sloma živaca..... sto upala i neprospavanih noći, temperatura.... itd. A znate od kuda je sve počelo? Iz bolnice  :Mad:   ... Dakle, u mojoj sobi su bole već dvije iskusne mame kojuma je mlijeko odmah špricalo, a meni NULA...I pozovem ja sesre već prvi dan, Kažem im: "ovo mi je prvo dijete, molim Vas možete mi pogledati grudi, pokazati malo "stavljanje na cicu" . Ona kaže: "joj evo budem , samo da odnesem druge bebe po sobama". Nije se vratila. Bila sam uporna i dva dana "maltretirala" sestre da mi nešto pokažu, mali je stalno plakao, moje bradavice su bile uvučene, a položaj ukočen i nepravilan (Pročitala sam ja sve o dojenju, ali se uvjerila da je praksa drugo) . Moj mali je povraćao prva dva dana puno plodne vode, te vjetovatno zato nije htio odmah. Nakon dva dana bez mlijeka, ja već luda....sestre su me počele izbjegavati, ja se počela plakati. napokon dođe jedna pogleda cice i kaže. Hm, kupite si sprey za nos, bit će tu mlijeka, al ide sporo.... Kupio mi muž sprey, a meni mlijeko došlo preko noći.... prva upala. Ja vrištim a "vještice" se guštaju tiščući mi cice tri sata. Rezultat grubog tiskanja ujutro bile su još više uništene bradavice, otvrdnula koža, i refleks otpuštanja= NULA. Molila sam Boga da odem doma četvrti dan, moj muž je zvao vaš telefon te mi je donio KUPUS  :Smile: , malo  i je to "ohladilo" cice.   :Wink:  Sva sreća četvrti dan otišla sam doma. Imala sam dvije upale, ali fala Bogu bez antibiotika, samo sa bolnim tiskanjem, mali je papao na šeširić, i tek sad nakon mjesec dana, počeli smo dojiti. Htjela bih reći da mi je to skoro bio najtraumatičniji događaj u životu, a da ne govorim kako mi je bilo gledati mališu kako plače. bila sam u stanju tužiti bolnicu.(SVDUH). Jer meni nije jasno..... Tko žapošljava te žene????? :/  Vjerujem da bi svi htjeli dojiti, ali prvih par dana je najbitnije. Zašto ne stave prvorotkinje u iste sobe, dofuraju neku sestru koja će se brinuti samo za njih??? Ja bih to tako riješila  :Smile:   Jer ovo je stvarno jakoooo bilo grozno.... A mislim da je "štos" cijelog dojenja u prvih par dana.... Zašto se ne obraća pažnja na to? Ja bih apelirala da cijela udruga možda malo preispita "stvar" jer vjerujem da nisam jedina koja je imala ovakvo iskustvo.   :Saint:

----------


## apricot

> Tko žapošljava te žene????? :/  Vjerujem da bi svi htjeli dojiti, ali prvih par dana je najbitnije. Zašto ne stave prvorotkinje u iste sobe, dofuraju neku sestru koja će se brinuti samo za njih??? Ja bih to tako riješila   Jer ovo je stvarno jakoooo bilo grozno.... A mislim da je "štos" cijelog dojenja u prvih par dana.... Zašto se ne obraća pažnja na to? Ja bih apelirala da cijela udruga možda malo preispita "stvar" jer vjerujem da nisam jedina koja je imala ovakvo iskustvo.


A, vidiš, mene su upravo višerotkinje spasile - pružale mi podršku na sve načine, masirale grudi, izdajale... Hvala im na tome!

----------


## pietra

moje cimerice nisu bile takve...njima je čak "smetalo" što moj mali toliko plače   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lidac2004

> moje cimerice nisu bile takve...njima je čak "smetalo" što moj mali toliko plače


moje nisu bile bas takve,ali nisu bile ni daleko od toga....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## renata

> Za cca 5 tjedana trebam roditi po treci put i vec se mjesecima ne skidam s interneta i upijam sve, ali bas sve moguce informacije, dezinformacije, iskustva, savjete… I ako mi niti ovaj put ne uspije – ubit cu se!


mozda bi bilo bolje da nadjes neku strucnu pomoc, neku sluzbu koja se stvarno dobro kuzi u dojenje, a mogu doci doma. pretpostavljam da u NL toga ima. nekad je jednostavno nemoguce shvatiti neke stvari citajuci, a onaj tko npr. savjetuje, neke stvari moze vidjeti samo uzivo, kad su neke kompliciranije situacije.
kod tebe je problem najvjerojatnije kombiniran i vjerojatno ces trebati paziti na vise stvari. 
ne znam jel imate la leche leadere u nl?
i da me ne bi krivo shvatila, samo citaj i dalje  :Smile:  dobro je informirati se sto vise.

----------


## modesty

Pietra, i moje je iskustvo sa SD slično, noćna mora. Srećom, moje cimerice su obje bile super (jedna isto prvorotka, druga drugorotka). Što se tiče dojenja (i plača naših mališana) sve tri smo bile na rubu živaca i međusobno smo si pomagale (bebe su prestale plakati samo kad nisu bila kod svoje mame  :Smile:  ). Za podršku dojenja u bolnici, nula bodova. Srećom kad sam stigla doma pomalo je krenulo uz pomoć MM, a sve krizne situacije sam kasnije rješavala uz pomoć SOS telefona. Na žalost obje cure s kojima sam bila nisu bile uporne i uopće nisu dojile nakon izlaska iz bolnice.
Mi dojimo već više od 10. mjeseci.
Više nikad na SD.

----------


## Lu

ja sam imala isto odurnu upalu i dosta dugo  mi je iz bradavice isla krv, a kad sam plakala u bolnici jer nisam znala kako cu dojit isto su se derale na mene da izvolim izdajat ako necu antibiotike i prestanak dojenja. pomogla mi je zena u sobi koja je rodila vec trecu bebu.
mislim se ako imaju sestru koja ide od sobe do sobe i pokazuje vjezbe protiv tormboze, zasto zaboga nemaju jednu koja pokazuje dojenje jer sestre na odjelu misle samo na ciste plahte a one sa pedijatrije ti vicu i uvjek se zure!

----------


## VedranaV

Zato što ogromna većina njih ne zna dovoljno o dojenju da bi mogli pomoći kad nastane problem ili ga, još bolje, spriječiti.

----------


## mamazika

Evo ja ću reći da sam s prvim djetetom imala istu priču kao Mina. Sve žene izdajaju na čaše, a ja u papirnatu maramicu... doma nismo imali ni flašice ni adaptiranog, zbog upute u bolnici smo nabavili ali nakon 2 tjedna činilo se da je mlijeka više, i ja (ne znajući da se to tako ne radi) potpuno prekidam adaptirano i kombiniram cicu i ruke MM-a (bio je ili na cici ili ga je MM nunao - tako da se nije uspio previše ni rasplakati od gladi). Nakon 2 dana počinju zelene stolice (mala zelena točkica na peleni), prije pregleda kod pedijatra smo dali bočicu adaptiranog i kad smo došli doma imao je jednu stolicu (obilnu) kao varivo od špinata... a pedijatrica je rekla da je malo dehidriran... i jurimo na Rebro (petak navečer, naravno) i dobijamo dijagnozu poremećaj prehrane. I uputu, pazi sad, izdajajte se, izmjerite i do nekog volumena ne znam više kojeg dajte čaj da ne ide na to gladno crijevo odmah adaptirano, a da se rehidrira. Ja ne mogu izdojiti ni 10 ml... dojim i dajem čaj po osjećaju.
Nakon par dana smo prešli na režim dojenje+adaptirano, poneki obrok bez. Velika greška: dojenje na 3 pa na 4 sata, ograničeno trajanje (2*20 minuta). Izdajam kad god mogu. I tako dojili uz adaptirano do 13 mjeseci.
Drugo dijete, opet carski, dobivam tek 3. dan jer je bio u intenzivnoj. Mlijeka ima 2. dan nakon poroda (izdajam se) a onda odjednom puno manje jer sam izvan sebe što su me s bebom stavili u sobu s ženom koja ima gripu (petrova, rooming in). Ovaj puta postepeno ukidam formulu (nisam znala za SOS telefon, ne znam da li ga je tad i bilo (ožujak 2002) nego to radim po nekom osjećaju, po tome da li bljuca (znači previše adaptiranog) ili zadovoljno zaspi nakon samo dojenja (znači dosta mu je)) i nakon 2 mjeseca izdajanja, kompresije i dojenja na zahtjev dijete je sasvim na mom mlijeku. Dojili smo do 15 mjeseci i žao mi je što nismo i duže.
Uz sve to, ipak nisam sigurna da li bi, da sam isto postupila i prvi put, uspjela izbaciti adaptirano. Čini mi se da su moje cice "napredovale" od prve trudnoće, i da sad opet rodim da bi od početka sve bilo bez dodataka.

----------


## Poslid

Rahela je bila 3 tjedna u bolnici na Rebru. Ja sam se sve vrijeme izdajala svaka 3 sata (možete si misliti muke, al dobro (kršitelj koda)ova sisalja je zakon) da bude što više mlijeka. Kad sam dolazila tamo u posjetu izdojila sam i po 3 dcl samo da njoj bude više mog mlijeka.
Kad je nakon 3 tjedan došla doma ja sam ju stavila na prsa i od tad dojimo. Nikad nije poslije bolnice ni okusila adaptirano. 6 mjeseci je samo dojila. 
Zato mi je smiješno kad netko odustane zbog gluposti.

----------


## mina

Mamazika, evo sad si mene malo utješila da će sa drugim biti bolje...  :Love:   A i sad znam još puno više. Pokazale su mi nešto sestre u bolnici, nešto došlo s vremenom... Imala sam puno teorije, ali nimalo prakse...  Prije poroda sam pročitala svašta, isprintala neke tekstove, ustvari napravila dvije knjige i ponijela sa sobom u bolnicu (i čak pokraj žena koje već imaju djecu ja jedina skužila da jedna mama ne zna izdajati i rekla joj da ne radi dobro i kako ide)...ali nigdje dotad nisam uočila da nekad nema mlijeka i to me još više zbunilo... Valjda nisam razmišljala da ga neće biti odmah pa nisam ni tražila takve tekstove nego uobičajene o bolnim bradavicama, zastoju, izdajanju... 
Ali eto, svatko ima svoju priču i tu se više ne da ništa izmijeniti, prošlost ne možemo promijeniti... Ali možemo pomoći budućim mamama da riješe svoje probleme i uspješno doje, više ih informirati i pokazivati u praksi... Sviđa mi se ideja o nekoj vrsti radionica o dojenju... ili bi možda bilo super da ima u rodilištima npr. jednom tjedno obilaženje novih mama i da one mogu pitati sve što ih muči i da ih netko stručan može savjetovati i pokazati... Trebao bi to biti posao sestara, ali pošto ga one većinom ne obavljaju možda bi se našlo ljudi koji imaju vremena i volje za tako nešto... Ili kao što netko napisa da sve prvorotke budu zajedno i da je sa njima sestra koja bi im pomagala...*Mislim da se svi slažemo da je najveći problem u neznanju... I što mame koje prvi put rode nemaju prakse... (a još i svi oni osjećaji nakon poroda) i onda ako ih nema tko savjetovati, objasniti i pokazati nastaju problemi i mnogi uz nedostatak podrške i odustanu. I na tome treba još puno raditi... Informirati i vikati na sav glas da svi čuju...*
Ovako raspravljajući stvarno samo potićemo osjećaj krivnje mamama koje ne doje, a on je ionako prisutan... Znam, jer ga i ja osjećam... I puno puta sam se pitala zašto meni mlijeko ne curi i gdje sam pogriješila i zašto se to događa baš meni...  Možda bi i odustala i osjećala još veću krivnju da nisam imala sreću i naišla na prilično dobre sestre i pedijatricu koji su govorili samo neka ustrajem i pokušavam da će doći... I okolinu koja je isto govorila pa pokušavaj, ali i tješila me ako ne uspijem da nije smak svijeta... I pomalo je mlijeko došlo, nedovoljno, ali ipak nismo samo na adaptiranom i za mene je to uspjeh i sad sa vremenom ne želim razmišljati da sam ja kriva i vjerujem da sam dala sve od sebe, iako će netko reći da je neuspjeh što nisam isključivo dojila i da sam se mogla više potruditi

----------


## dijanam

Nije lako kad si mama cije mlijeko dolazi tek peti dan ili kasnije, a za to vrijeme slusas kako druga djeca na par metara udaljenosti zadovoljno i halapljivo gutaju u potocima i na kraju junacki podrignu...

Kako smo svi razlicitog apetita, imamo razlicite potrebe za spavanjem, razlicitu probavu, dakle razlicite fizioloske osobine, mislim da imamo i razlicitu laktaciju. Neke se mame fizioloski sklonije odgodjenoj i slabijoj laktaciji od drugih. O tome bas nisam cula, ali cini mi se da je tako. 
Ili se ipak veliki dio slucajeva moze svesti na nedostatak prave informacije i podrske okoline?

I ja volim vidjeti onu ohrabrujucu recenicu "svaka zena moze dojiti", iako znam da ta recenica nije sasvim tocna.

----------


## maslacak

Evo - napisala sam upravo poduzi post i naslonila se na tipku esc i sve se obrisalo...
Mene ljute izjave tipa- Mlijeko ti je slabo! ili Nemas kvalitetno mlijeko! - Upravo su takve izjave krive sto su neke moje prijateljice i poznanice prestale dojiti. Poznato je da se majcino mlijeko ne moze proizvesti umjetnim putem zbog svojih specificnih sastojaka- pa zar onda netko moze na prvi pogled procjeniti kvalietetu mlijeka? Zar netko isprobava okus tog istog mlijeka pa na temelju toga moze zakljuciti da ono nije dovoljno dobro? Da je mlijeko jedne krave kvalitetnije i bolje za necije dijete od majcina mlijeka? 
Moja sestra ima tri curice. Prvu je dojila godinu dana, drugu svega 2-3 mjeseca i trecu jos uvijek doji (2 god i 3 mjeseca). Nedavno sam ju pitala zasto je drugu curicu dojila tako kratko- odgovorila mi je da nije imala vise mlijeka- sto me zacudilo. Zapravo radilo se o bebi koja nije htijela sisati i smanjila se proizvodnja mlijeka. I danas ta curica jede jako malo i dosta je izbirljiva. Takva sam i ja bila kao dijete i isto nisam htjela sisati duze od 3 mjeseca. Pa kako u takvoj situaciji nastaviti sa dojenjem?
Imam i prijateljicu koja je rodila 4 sina- i koja mi je rekla da ih nije dojila jer nije htjela- zbog stresa i zato sto nije imala vremena za dojenje- jer je morala brinuti i o ostaloj djeci.Ali ta ista prijateljica mi je u rodiliste donjela knjigu o dojenju- koja mi je prvih dana bila velika utjeha.
Jedna druga prijateljica je dojila samo 10 dana- razlog prestanka dojenja je bio plucni infarkt- 10. dan nakon poroda- zavrsila je u bolnici, pila jake ljekove, trpjela strasne bolove...Za njeno prvo dijete- kaze da je imala mlijeka ali je bilo vodeno- to joj je rekla patronazna - kad ju je malo izdojila- i stvarno je bilo vodenasto! Nastavila ju je dojiti- ali je uz dojenje uvela i mlijeko i keks.- Nikad joj nisam rekla da je imala dobro mlijeko- vec da u pocetku mlijeko bude vodenkasto- ali do kraja podoja pocne curiti i ono kaloricno i gusto. Ne zelim da zbog toga osjeca krivnju- jer tako i tako vise ne moze nista uciniti.
Jos jedan razlog kojeg sam cesto cula je - stres. Radi se o mojoj buducoj sogorici- i posto namjerava imati jos djece- potrudit cu se da joj dam sto vise informacija kako bi joj drugo dojenje bilo uspjesno.
Ali kakva korist od toga da joj sad kazem da je mogla nastaviti dojiti - kad vec ima veliku curicu i i kad ju sad muce drugi problemi. 
Znam i puno majki koje su dojile do 4 ili 6 mjeseci- taman onoliko koliko se mora (njihove izjave)- ovisno o tadasnjim preporukama o dohrani.
I da- nedavno sam pricala sa bratom bas o dojenju- on jos nema djece- ali sam mu govorila o tome kako se neki ljudi zgrazaju kod dojenja u javnosti ili kod produzenog dojenja i kakvi se sve savjeti daju- pa mi je rekao da mu je tata uvijek pricao kako nasa baka nije imala mlijeka- pa ga je nosila u selo kod neke druge zene na podoj i da je to bilo skroz normalno.  :Smile:

----------


## Lu

i moja je baka dojila jos jedno dijete uz moju mamu pa je uvijek govorila da mama ima i brata po mlijeku.

----------


## mamazika

Naravno da je normalno. To se radilo od kad je svijeta i vijeka...
Jedino sad uz sve te boleštine nitko to baš ne prakticira. Ali zato dati ruku da ti natoče transfuziju... e to je kao bez rizika   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mima

I moja mama i ujak su imali dojilju, jer baka nije mogla dojiti.

A transfuzija .. ha, sjećam se naše rasprave o AIDS-u i tranfuziji kad se dogodio onaj slučaj proljetos. Mislite li da sam razmišljala o tome kad su mi na porodu dali transfuziju? Nisam   :Grin:

----------


## lidac2004

> Rahela je bila 3 tjedna u bolnici na Rebru. Ja sam se sve vrijeme izdajala svaka 3 sata (možete si misliti muke, al dobro (kršitelj koda)ova sisalja je zakon) da bude što više mlijeka. Kad sam dolazila tamo u posjetu izdojila sam i po 3 dcl samo da njoj bude više mog mlijeka.
> Kad je nakon 3 tjedan došla doma ja sam ju stavila na prsa i od tad dojimo. Nikad nije poslije bolnice ni okusila adaptirano. 6 mjeseci je samo dojila. 
> Zato mi je smiješno kad netko odustane zbog gluposti.


tebi su to mozda gluposti a nekome je to ozbiljna stvar.
svi smo mi inividue i drugacije razmisljamo i reagiramo.
to sto je tebi bila glupost nekom drugom je bila stresna situacija zbog koje je mozda ostala bez mlijeka.....tebi svaka cast sto su uspjela u tome ali nije li zlocesto smatrati ako si ti uspjela da moraju i drugi?  :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

Slazem se da ne mozemo suditi druge na osnovu sebe - nismo svi isti, i to nije fer prema drugima....    :Saint:  


Samo bih se htjela osvrnuti na ovo




> to sto je tebi bila glupost nekom drugom je bila stresna situacija zbog koje je mozda ostala bez mlijeka.....


zbog svih drugih cura koje se educiraju o dojenju pomocu ovog foruma htjela bih reci da se prilikom stresa ne moze ostati bez mlijeka... Bez mlijeka se ne ostaje tek tako - to je jedan poduzi proces, i preko noci ga ne moze nestati... moze se polako poceti smanjivati kolicina mlijeka, ali nestati ne moze...

Tjekom stresa dolazi do jedne druge stvari - mlijeka ima, cak je dokazano da ga se stvara vise (jer se razina prolaktina povisuje), ali tjekom stresa se mlijeko tesko otpusta jer stres utjece na oksitocin... i u tim trenucima se majka mora opustiti i koristiti neke tehnike relaksacije da bi se mlijeko otpustilo djetetu (doktor cak moze prepisati umjetni oksitocin koji se moze spricnuti u nos i na taj nacin pokrenuti otpustanje mlijeka)....

Eto samo toliko... sorry sto sam uletila   :Saint:

----------


## Lu

i ja sam citala jednu studiju o tome kako se pod stresom stvara jos vise mlijeka, jer se priroda pobrinula za to (valjda dok nije ni bilo industrije) ali da se ne izlucuje oksitocin pa to moze bit problem.

----------


## Mima

Dajte to pošaljite doktorima koji mamama govore da će im mlijeko nadoći kad se prestanu živcirati   :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Nikad joj nisam rekla da je imala dobro mlijeko- vec da u pocetku mlijeko bude vodenkasto- ali do kraja podoja pocne curiti i ono kaloricno i gusto. Ne zelim da zbog toga osjeca krivnju- jer tako i tako vise ne moze nista uciniti.


e kod ovakvih situacija mislim da je takticnost presudna-kako reci istinu, a da ne povrijedis osobu da se ne osjeti krivom.
vjerujem ako joj to na lijep nacin kazes, da ti nece uzet za zlo.
covjek se uci dok je ziv i nema si smisla zamjerati za nesto sto si nekad (pogresno)mislio i radio, jer je to najbolje sto si tada znao.
ali mislim da ipak treba upozoriti o cemu je zapravo rijec, jer inace se takvi mitovi("vodenasto mlijeko") nastavljaju i dalje prenositi.
a mozda je to onda lakse uciniti tako da nekome posudis neki tekst ili uputis na Rodu  :Grin:   ili nesto slicno.

----------


## pietra

> ... Sviđa mi se ideja o nekoj vrsti radionica o dojenju... ili bi možda bilo super da ima u rodilištima npr. jednom tjedno obilaženje novih mama i da one mogu pitati sve što ih muči i da ih netko stručan može savjetovati i pokazati... Trebao bi to biti posao sestara, ali pošto ga one većinom ne obavljaju možda bi se našlo ljudi koji imaju vremena i volje za tako nešto... Ili kao što netko napisa da sve prvorotke budu zajedno i da je sa njima sestra koja bi im pomagala...*Mislim da se svi slažemo da je najveći problem u neznanju... I što mame koje prvi put rode nemaju prakse... (a još i svi oni osjećaji nakon poroda) i onda ako ih nema tko savjetovati, objasniti i pokazati nastaju problemi i mnogi uz nedostatak podrške i odustanu. I na tome treba još puno raditi... Informirati i vikati na sav glas da svi čuju...*


U potpunosti se slažem   :Smile:   :Saint:

----------


## pietra

> Tjekom stresa dolazi do jedne druge stvari - mlijeka ima, cak je dokazano da ga se stvara vise (jer se razina prolaktina povisuje), ali tjekom stresa se mlijeko tesko otpusta jer stres utjece na oksitocin... i u tim trenucima se majka mora opustiti i koristiti neke tehnike relaksacije da bi se mlijeko otpustilo djetetu


He,he... samo znate i sami koliko je teeeško relaksirati se kada ste napeti.... Ja sam taj problem uočila sama, jer sam imala veliki problem otpuštanja mlijeka, ali sam primijetila da dok sam spavala, mlijeko je počelo curiti samo  :Love:  ... Onda sam počela sa joga vježbicama za disanje i gledela bebaća dok spava... to mi je isto pomoglo   :Smile:  Živjela joga  :Wink: ... sada sam se "navukla" i vježbam kad god stignem ...i jako pomaže...  :Love:

----------


## Handy

Tražeći nešto o zaostalim kvržicama nakon prestanka dojenja naletim na ovu temu i kako me već 3 mj. muči osjećaj krivnje što ni s drugim djetetom uz svu pripremu i informiranje o dojenju nisam uspjela u dojenju želim se i ja javiti. Po mnogima koje su se ovdje javile ja spadam u grupu onih koje ne žele dojiti, ali to ne priznaju već traže isprike za svoj slučaj (uvučene bradavice, kvržice, ragade, preeeeviše mlijeka u dojkama, mali teško hvala bradavicu itd.). 
I iako je sve počelo savršeno (porod bez epi i pucanja, susretljive sestre u Merkuru, podrška kod kuće, savjetnice na SOS-u...) nekako se sve uspjelo zakomlicirati i kvržice su se počele proširivati i penjati da više nisam znala na koju stranu ih istiskivati, ragade nisu prolazile i ja nakon previše suza i nervoze nakon 3,5 tj. odlučim prestati s tom agonijom. Za usporedbu mene i jedne moje prijateljice koja mi je došla pomoći tjedan dana prije nego što sam odustala: ona kaže da je ona imala veće kvrge i puno gore rane na bradavicama, ali je izdržala. To vam samo govori da nismo svi isti i da neke stvari nekoga više potresu, nekoga manje. Meni je slaganje bočice (iako adaptirano ne preporučam) puno manji problem nego moje dojenje kad sam i po pola sata namještala dijete na dojku, a kad je on uspio uhvatiti više nisam gledala jel me boli niti hoće li mi napraviti rane, već sam samo bila sretna što je napokon uhvatio i što će se najesti.  I tako i drugi put trauma u vezi dojenja... tada sam rekla da ću treći put odmah popiti bromergon nakon poroda i da neću više ni pokušavati s dojenjem. Sad mi je već žao unaprijed i to treće dijete osuditi na adaptirano, pa tražim ono u čemu sam pogriješila da je mlijeka bilo previše i štopalo se. Treću put ću jesti i piti minimalno, samo onoliko koliko mi je potrebno da preživim, jer kod mene mlijeka očito ima i kad ne jedem. A ja sam živi dokaz da mlijeka ima i kad smo pod stresom. A ako i tada budem imala kvržice... I zato poručujem svima onima koji pitaju Pa zašto žene ne doje-DOJENJE JE TEŠKO! Mislim da malo žena odustaje od dojenja unaprijed (barem se ja nisam s nijednom susrela), već odustaju zbog poteškoća.

----------


## sirius

Moj sedmogodišnjak je dojen 10 mj.
Preživjeli smo razdvajanje u rodilištu,njegovu žuticu,moju dehidraciju i relaktaciju sa tri mjeseca,povratak na posao i stanke za dojenje sa šest jer nisam mogla izdojiti dovoljne količine.
Dojenje je završilo sa njegovih deset mjeseci zbog štrajka kojeg su uzrokovali zubi.

Drugi put je sve pošlo "krivo".
Saznala sam u trudnoči da beba ima kompliciranu srčanu grešku.
I znala sam da ja ne mogu izdajati ,bar ne mogu izdajati dovoljne količine za obrok.
I onda smo skupa preživjele odvajanje po produ i njezin transport u drugu bolnicu.Počela sam izdajati taj dan popodne,na prazno ...
Drugi dan otišla sam biti uz nju popodne.I tada sam izajala na prazno,ona je bila u ikubatoru.
Treči dan sam tražila otpust iz bolnice i od tada sam provodila svaki dan od 11-19 uz nju.Tražila sam da mu ja stavljaju na dojku uz vaganje prije i poslije,izdajala sam po 20 mililitara.
Nakon tri tjedana joj se pogoršalo i mogla je jesti samo na sondu,izdajala sam osam puta dnevno da bi ona  po obroku dobivala barem 20 ml. mog mlijeka.
Nakon tri tjedna je operirana,na respiratoru je provela osam dana ,na kisiku još osam.Jela isključivo na sondu.
Izdajala sam se i dalje,izdojena količina se nije povečavala,ali svaka kap  mi je bila važna.
Nakon osam tjedana izašla je iz bolnice i čak je nekoliko dana željela dojiti barem malo,ostalo je jela adapirano.
I onda više nije htjela ni blizu dojci,refleks se bio slab,isprobala sam razne metode relaktacije,ali nije išlo.Izdajala sam tri mjeseca i onda mi je postalo naporno i frustrirajuće jer su količine bile minimalne.
Bila sam sretna što ona uopće jede i dobro napreduje.
Bila sam tužna jer joj ne mogu  omogućiti najbolju hranu za nju i to je  teško.

----------


## joy

Jedna moja rodica je kroz trudnocu stalno pricala da zeli dojiti da se informira i da je to najbolje.
Naravno lako nas je lagala dok se beba nije rodila.Od prvog dana daje flasicu i tvrdi da joj se odmah nakon poroda POKVARILO MLIJEKO.
"Pa kako zeno draga"?Ne zna kako ali tako je i ne zeli dalje nista da prica,navodno je jako tuzna zbog toga.......

----------


## čokolada

Kad danas sagledam prve mjesece M. života mogu samo zaključiti - sretne su, a da ni ne znaju koliko, one kojima dojenje krene otprve i bez većih problema.
Unatoč silnoj vlastitoj edukaciji i svoj mogućoj pomoći koju sam od Roda-savjetnica i prijateljica imala, meni nije uspjelo dojiti prvih mjesec dana (M. nikako nije prihvaćala cicu, padala na težini). Izdajanje mi NIKAD nije osobito išlo (10-20ml), a samo me vlastita tvrdoglavost držala da ne odustanem od očekivanja čuda koje se i dogodilo 34. dana kad je M. ničim izazvana sramežljivo počela sisati i kad smo počele relaktaciju. 
A cijeli taj projekt i njegove posljedice (do 3. mj. života zatvoreni krug izdajanja 0-24, zastoja, upala, gljivica, blistera i svega što prati konačno uspostavljanje ponude i potražnje) nisu ostale bez traga na starijem djetetu odnosno cijeloj obitelji. Za A. ja jednostavno nisam postojala   :Sad:  ! Tih se mjeseci UOPĆE ne želim sjećati, mučno mi je i kad gledam slike iz tog razdoblja.
Da nije bilo Rode i podrške njenih članova i forumaša niti u ludilu ne bih dojila. Zato razumijem sve one koje su bez podrške u cijeloj priči i koje nisu spremne žrtvovati ostatak obitelji kad se suoče s *velikim* problemima kod dojenja. Nije ista borba kad ti je novorođenče jedino dijete i kad te već jedno doma jako treba.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Moja je prica slicna tvojoj, Čoksa, s tim da ja nisam imala starije dijete koje je trebalo mamu, pa mi je utoliko bilo lakse. I danas uistinu razumijem mame koje nakon uzasnih problema jednostavno kazu "dosta je". Mene je izvukla moja tvrdoglavost, ali osim dana provedenih u bolnici s M-ina 2 mj., to mi je bilo najteze razdoblje zivota. I mene slike vracaju u njega i nerado ih gledam, jos i danas. A proslo je vremena, M je danas skoro 17 mj.
Ne moram ni reci da nakon tako gadne bitke, cuvam dojenje ko malo vode na dlanu. Jos dojimo i dojit cemo dok god ona bude zeljela a ja budem mogla.

----------


## ina33

> I danas uistinu razumijem mame koje nakon uzasnih problema jednostavno kazu "dosta je".


Hvala ti, osjećam to  :Heart: ! Dosta sam slušala vezano za osjećaje grižnje savjesti, ma ne toliko grižnje, nego kako to da meni ne ide, a druge uspijevaju, sam prošla i sa sestrom, koja je pričala da će dojiti još kad je bila u 1. razredu srednje škole jer je dosta orijentirana na zdravlje i zdrav život i kako nije OK da je nas mama dojila samo 3 mjeseca (kao i većina mama tada), da je dojenje jako bitno za imunitet i ostale informacije. Ona je, dakle, jako htjela, uložila trud, s prvim djetom i uspjela, ali tako da je prvo za svaki obrok išao podoj, pa bočica, s drugim nije nikako išlo, vjerojatno je djetetova motorika bila u pozadini problema, imala je i veliku podršku Rodinog ST dijela koji daje podršku dojenju, ali išlo je tako kako je išlo (nije išlo). 

Osobno, super mi je gledat mame kako doje, nemam niti žala, niti ljubomore, samo divljenje  :Heart: ! Jedini moj žal je kad osjetim da se mame dijele po toj osnovi i imaju predrasude jedne prema drugima, ali, opet, možda bih razmišljala drugačije da sam na svojoj koži osjetila kako je naporno objašnjavati zašto dojim, a ne dajem adaptirano i da sam tu "u manjini". Općenito smatram da je razumijevanje tuđih bilo izbora, bilo okolnosti prilično bitno, a vidjela sam i u rodilištu koliko je dojenje nekima lako išlo, a nekima (manjini) teže, tako da ne startaju svi s istih polaznih točki, a i istina je da nemaju sve žene istu upornost u pitanju dojenja, ali smatram da se ne bi oko toga trebale stvarati podjele.

----------


## manal

dobro kažeš ina!   :Kiss:  
ja sam baš happy što nam je dojenje uspjelo tako neproblematično iako sam nekako polazila od toga da bi moglo biti problema - uopće ne znam zašto... žalosno mi je čuti i čitati o problemima na koje su žene sve naišle i razumijem da im je bilo užasno teško. potpuno shvaćam one koje su prestale i divim se onima koje su unatoč velikim problemima ustrajale. sumnjam da bi ja to uspjela... zato sam tako zahvalna što nam dobro ide  :D

----------


## kli_kli

Ja sam se jedva oporavila od soka da mi ni drugi put nije islo glatko, iako sam dojila kroz celu trudnocu  to veliko dete (kad se Izi rodio Novi je imao 3 godine i 3 meseca).
Osecala sam se bukvalno nesrecno. Toliko sam morala da prodjem, a nisam mogla da dobijem tu nagradu da bar ovaj put ide lakse.   :Embarassed:  
Mleka je bilo i previse, LD je bio prejak, ragade su bile prebolne i ogromne... pri tom je Izi dobijao jos i manje nego Novi, a s Novijem sam mesec dana navlacila mleko koga je bilo stvarno malo.
Dva i po meseca bila sam bukvalno u 24-casovnoj boli.
Strasno nesto.
Srecom, oko treceg meseca sve je proslo, a kako smo vec 20-ak dana u virozi zbog ove sulude zime i temperaturnih oscilacija, srecna sam sto dojim, i to obojicu  :Smile: 
Neverovatno je kako Noviju, koji sad ima 3 godine i 7 meseci, temperatura pada dok sisa... O malenom da i ne govorim....

----------


## leonisa

:Love:  cure

prvih mj. dana L. je dojila iskljucivo samo lijevu. desnu nije mogla zadrzati u ustima.
uz hiperprodukciju, prejaki LD, imam srece da je sve to donekle "glatko" proslo (mislim, dojila je 35mj.) i uvijek govorim, sreca sto je htjela barem jednu. toliko sam se napatila dok nije prihvatila desnu, ne znam da li bi imala snage da su u pitanju bile obje....

----------


## Leni

> JaMajka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni bi se bilo puno napornije ustajati po noći i raditi bočice nego dijete privinuti uz sebe.
> 
> 
> Pa to sam napisala na onom topicu zašto dojite...Iz *LIJENOSTI*...na stranu činjenice o dobtobitima dojenja, ovo je jedan dobar dio...nema tog boga koji bi mene natjerao da se uz cicu koja je na raspolaganju dižem tri puta po noći i ubijem minimalno 15min na mućkanje, porvjeravanje temperature...


  :Laughing:   istina živa..
kakva bočica, dok ja ugrijem vodu, ohladim zmiskam i još malcu dam već ga stoputa mogu nahraniti sikom.. a on uživa..   :Heart:  
meni su najgluplje rečenice mojih prijateljica nemam mlijeka.. halo, pa kud je otišlo??a razlog je samo što im se neda više vaditi siku, a neće priznati jer bi time ispale kao nemajke i sl.. 
po meni svatko ima odabir , ali vidim po svom djetetu da je majčino mlijeko najdragocjenija stvar koju mu mogu dati(osim neizmjerne ljubavi)
moje dijete neće ni blizu bočice, ni dude ni adaptiranog.. e sad i to je dvosjekli mač jer je stalno vezan za mene..  :Heart:

----------


## Leni

i da kao što* ina* kaže glupe su podjele na mame koje doje i ne doje..
svi neizmjerno volimo svoje mališane i ne može se nijedna nazvati nemajkom ako ne doji..  :Smile:

----------


## Handy

I mene je moj muž neki dan time utješio, jer sam opet čitajući forum pala u depresiju zbog nedojenja. Rekao je da se ljepše odnosim prema našoj djeci i bolje ih odgajam i brinem se za njih nego par žena koje mi poznamo, a dojile su duuuugo.

----------


## Pepita

> i da kao što* ina* kaže glupe su podjele na mame koje doje i ne doje..
> svi neizmjerno volimo svoje mališane i ne može se nijedna nazvati nemajkom ako ne doji..


Ja uopće ne znam kako bi nazvala svoju susjedu koja se meni smije što dojim i hvali se kako njoj neće biti "obješene" sise. Ona spada u onu grupu majki koja je već imala zalihe formule i prije rođenja.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Imam i ja jednu kolegicu koja se doslovce zgrazala sto "jos dojim" tada sestomjesecno dijete. Potkrijepila je zgrazanje argumentom da se njoj povracalo pri pomisli na dojenje i da je maloj dala bocicu cim se rijesila rodilista. Ismijavanje i izrugivanje itekako moze ici u oba smjera. No, to je do covjeka, a ne do toga dojis li ili ne dojis. Mene ce danas za moje dojenje netko pohvaliti a netko (pokusati) ismijati. Ipak, meni je najvaznije ono sto je u mom srcu i pogledu moga djeteta. Uvjerena sam da cinim ispravno i osjecam da je moje dijete sretno zbog naseg izbora ali i nase mogucnosti. Lako je moglo biti drukcije, jako lako.
Koliko ne dam da me diraju ismijavanja, toliko i pohvalu uzimam samo kao pohvalu, a ne kao putokaz sto dalje niti potvrdu da je to sto cinim dobro. Potvrda je, kako rekoh, u ocima moga djeteta. I u meni samoj.

----------


## Deaedi

> Leni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i da kao što* ina* kaže glupe su podjele na mame koje doje i ne doje..
> svi neizmjerno volimo svoje mališane i ne može se nijedna nazvati nemajkom ako ne doji.. 
> 
> 
> Ja uopće ne znam kako bi nazvala svoju susjedu koja se meni smije što dojim i hvali se kako njoj neće biti "obješene" sise. Ona spada u onu grupu majki koja je već imala zalihe formule i prije rođenja.


Pa čuj, najbolje da je izbjegavaš, tako da ona neće doći ni u priliku smijati se što dojiš, a ni ti da razmišljaš kako bi je trebala nazvati.

----------


## ina33

> Ismijavanje i izrugivanje itekako moze ici u oba smjera. No, to je do covjeka, a ne do toga dojis li ili ne dojis.


x

----------


## bebelina

> Leni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i da kao što* ina* kaže glupe su podjele na mame koje doje i ne doje..
> svi neizmjerno volimo svoje mališane i ne može se nijedna nazvati nemajkom ako ne doji.. 
> 
> 
> Ja uopće ne znam kako bi nazvala svoju susjedu koja se meni smije što dojim i hvali se kako njoj neće biti "obješene" sise. Ona spada u onu grupu majki koja je već imala zalihe formule i prije rođenja.


A ta nije cula za gravitaciju!  :Grin: 
Ne zamaj se !

----------


## Pepita

> Pepita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Leni prvotno napisa
> ...


Čekam topljie dane k'o Boga da mogu sjesti pored nje na klupicu i podojiti Lauru   :Razz:  baš ću guštati!!!
Ne mogu je izbjeći, susjeda mi je, zgrada do moje i vidimo se skoro svaki dan.

----------


## Pepita

Kad se meni netko nasmije što dojim dijete, pa to je meni baš razlog da se ja nasmijem duplo više.

Nedavno sam dobila savjet: "Nemoj je dojiti na zahtjev. To će ti poslije biti problem, jer kad odraste neće imati naviku da jede kad i vi svi ostali već će jesti kad ona hoće"  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Još uvijek ne razumijem što je pjesnik htio reći  :/

----------


## M&A

> pa mislim da svi osjecaju neku nesigurnost, osim mozda vec veteranki dojenja. ja dojim skoro 5ipo mjeseci a uvijek imam kutiju (kršitelj koda)a iako nikad nisam dala malome jer se bogu hvala nije ukazala potreba, ali se bez obzira na zelju i na kraju ipak uspjesnost dojenja osjecam sigurnije kad to imam doma.


xxx
za svaku sigurnost,uvijek prije polaska u rodiliste pripremim kutiju adaptiranog.
i svaki put na kraju ta kutija zavrsi neotvorena u smecu.
i sad mi jedna stoji neotvorena na polici,a moj osmomjesecni bebac jos uvijek iskljucivo dojen na zahtjev i za dohranu ni da cuje  :Smile:

----------


## Eci

Ja nikad nisam imala pripremljenu niti hranu, niti bočice. Jednostavno sam znala da ću dojiti i to je to. (a onda još nisam ni znala za Rodu).
Uspjela sam dvije frendice odgovoriti od bočice nakon prvih skokova u razvoju i dojile su dugo i danas mi zahvaljuju na tome.
Ali najbolju frendicu nisam uspjela, čak se naljutila na mene i rekla mi je da ju gnjavim, a dijete joj je gladno. Jako mi je žao radi toga i svaki puta se pitam šta sam krivo rekla, da li sam pretjerala u objašnjavanju, napravila preveliki pritisak?

----------


## Pepita

...ali ja sam mislila na to da netko kupi formulu zbog straha, već zato što to želi...to mi je   :Sad:  

Dobila sam na poklon 10 dudica i 10 bočica. Sve stoji spremljeno i zapakirano. Ne mislim joj dudu nikad davati, a umjesto bočice imam onu čašicu. 
Međutim, ona neće ni da čuje za ništa drugo osim za siku   :Grin:

----------


## Pepita

> ...ali ja sam mislila na to da netko kupi formulu zbog straha, već zato što to želi...to mi je   
> 
> :


Nejasna mi je rečenica   :Embarassed:  
Htjela sam reći da još mogu razumijeti da netko pripremi kutiju zbog straha, ali da netko unaprijed odluči ne dojiti to mi je   :Sad:

----------


## sladjanaf

ja sam oba puta odlučila dojiti pa se dogodilo da trčimo po adaptirano i bočicu u 6 ujutro.

ako bude slijedećeg, ima da lijepo pripremim adaptirano i bočicu na vidljivom mjestu, pa bu možda dojenje bilo uspješno  8)

----------


## Leni

ovo za obješene grudi i dojenje mi je najsmješnija fora..
ja po tome dojim od 15-te jer su mi otada grudi obješene..

----------


## Pepita

> ovo za obješene grudi i dojenje mi je najsmješnija fora..
> ja po tome dojim od 15-te jer su mi otada grudi obješene..


  :Laughing:  
...i bez prestanka, jel da?

----------


## M&A

:Laughing:  zenu mozda netko uvjerio da je dojenje krivac za "sise koje vise". 
kao sto su mene uvjeravali da se ne moze dojiti s malim sisama.
neki misle da su sise kao tetrapak pa one male su od pola litra,a one vece od litar.  
jedno znam iz iskustva,da mi se s brojem dojene djece trajno povecao i broj grudnjaka.
i usprkos gravitaciji-ne vise!
dakle za povecati sise ne bacajte lovu na silikone nego dojite vase bebace sto duze  :Smile:

----------


## manal

> zenu mozda netko uvjerio da je dojenje krivac za "sise koje vise". 
> kao sto su mene uvjeravali da se ne moze dojiti s malim sisama.
> neki misle da su sise kao tetrapak pa one male su od pola litra,a one vece od litar.


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  onda su moje onaj tetrapak sa slamčicom, ono 2 dcl   :Laughing:  

jedno znam iz iskustva,da mi se s brojem dojene djece trajno povecao i broj grudnjaka.
i usprkos gravitaciji-ne vise!
dakle za povecati sise ne bacajte lovu na silikone nego dojite vase bebace sto duze  :Smile: [/quote] 

daješ mi nadu, sad su opet na predtrudničkoj "veličini" a još dojimo.

----------


## Leni

> Leni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ovo za obješene grudi i dojenje mi je najsmješnija fora..
> ja po tome dojim od 15-te jer su mi otada grudi obješene..
> 
> 
>   
> ...i bez prestanka, jel da?


  :Laughing:  da bez prestanka dojim..
makar nema veze što sam dijete rodila u 28-oj  :Laughing:

----------


## Pepita

> Pepita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Leni prvotno napisa
> ...


*Leni* svaka čast, baš si me slatko nasmijala. I slažem se   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Leni

*pepita*,  :Kiss:  

*manal*, ništa ako ne budu poslije dojenja kakve želimo uvijek postoji izbor plastičnjaka   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Pepita

Pa kad cure mogu stavljati silikone zbog "izgleda", što osobno podržavam u potpunosti ako nekog usrećuje, onda možemo i mi posjetiti plastičara s obješenim grudima. Bar mi imamo razlog za to   :Laughing:

----------


## tandina

> i onda mi jedna rece (nije mama)  ˝niko ti ne bi vjerovao da je toliki samo od tvog mlijeka˝  kao da mu potajno dajem spek i luk a okolo pricam da dojim!



Mogla sam izdvojiti još par citata koji ukazuju na ono što mene osobito smeta....
A to je što mislim da puno žena odustaje od dojenja zbog te fame o gladi i debljini tj. težini djeteta.
Kao da je cilj hranjenja bebe ( vjerojatno evolucijski negdje zapisano u našim staničicama, a i predanjem a koljena na koljeno od razdoblja stvarne gladi i štednje hrane) napucat je da bude ko praščić koji se budi malo ili uopće ne po noći....
I te tablice težine.... radi profita.
To je TEROR.

Znam kako sam se s N frustrirano osjećala kad bi me pitali - aha, samo dojiš....zato je tako tanka, .....ili- kad ces poceti davati dohranu...
S R nitko nis ne pita jer je on okruglastiji, iako su slični prirasti težine...

Uglavnom, moja je poanta da bi trebalo udarit na tu sliku debljeg djeteta kao izrazito poželjnu i jedinu socijalno prihvatljivu  i istaknuti da je to jednako nasilje kao propagirati ženama da većinu života dok su menstrualno u funkciji imaju težinu tinejdžerki...
(Opet profit!)

Naravno, ne stajem u ničiju obranu, meni je ok i kad se doji do 5 g, i kad se ne doji, jer ne možeš nikog prisilit na ništa. Ako bi žena to osjećala kao žrtvu, i bila frustrirana, pod stresom, bolje da ne doji, već sa ljubavlju da bočicu.

Ili to neke od dojilja (i ja dojim) cijelo vrijeme kalkuliraju svoju žrtvu, pa ih to odustajanje drugih živcira...

Čisto primjećujem, nekad mi se čini da to "njušim"....  :Grin:

----------


## tuntun

Imam bebu od 6 mjeseci...mučili smo se sa dojenjem skoro dva mjeseca,ali svi problemi su iza nas-bar sam ja tako mislila :Sad:  E sada,ono što mene muči je da ja imam nekih zdravstvenih problema i trebam prestati dojiti,a toliko sam se mučila i željela to,jedva navikla dijete na cicanje i sada ne želi ništa drugo osim cice(meni nema veće sreće,a ni njemu)...terapiju svaki dan odgađam u nadi da će se dogoditi čudo,ali se ne događa...I onda u ovom baby boomu od skoro svake druge mame po gradu čujem da ne doji jer su joj se "cice ispuhale"-nema mlijeka,beba neće i hrpu drugih gluposti,što me još više tjera u očaj-zašto onda od svih baš ja i moje dijete?!Malo jadanja...žao mi je,ali stvarno me to ljuti!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Pliska

Prvo dijete sam dojila 22 mjeseca, nije mi nikada palo na pamet da neću moći dojiti, da mi je mlijeko slabo ili da ga nema dovoljno. Dobivao je i adaptirano, 1-2 flašice na dan jer je puno bljuckao, po cijele obroke pa sam mu dodavala (savjet pedice). Sad znam da nisam trebala, ali onda je bilo to tako. Osim početnih problema, ragade i prepunjenost, sve je dalje teklo bez ijednog problema. Niti jedna upala, niti jedna kvržica, nikakve gljivice, ugrizi niti ništa.

Onda je došlo drugo dijete i nije mi ni palo na pamet da bi moglo biti problema. Počelo je jakom boli odmah u rodilištu, mali nema istinkt sisanja prvih par dana, mlijeka previše, prva temp., 3. dan navečer mali počne sisati ali prejako stišće bradavicu. Doslovno je gnječi. Ima sindrom stiskanja. Boli sve više, ne prestaje ni nakon 2 tjedna. Pojavi se prva kvržica i saznajem da imam soor. Dobivam i prve ragade i to stravične veličine  :shock: ...

Uglavnom, soor sam liječila 6 mjeseci, do sada sam 5 puta imala mastitis, jednom sam bila i na antibiotiku, ragade su prošle negdje sa 2 mjeseca, grice, štipa... E da, blisteri su mi bili skoro pa dio inventara na cici   :Rolling Eyes:  

Prošla sam sve i svašta! Plakala prva 3 i pol mjeseca ko kišna godina svaki podoj, a do 6. mjeseca me iako manje, ali i dalje bolio svaki podoj. Pila ljekove za soor 3 mjeseca, bila na strogoj dijeti i smršavila 7 kg (opet zbog soora). E da, imala sam i puknuće kapilare pa je malac popio brdo krvi i zbog moje panike završili u bolnici.

Sad će proći prva godina i ja još uvijek dojim. Ne pada mi na pamet prestati. Kad me netko pita do kada mislim dojiti ja jednostavno odgovorim "dok ne krene u školu!" Time im začepim usta   :Grin:  

I onda kad čujem nekoga da mi kaže da nije mogla dojiti jer ju je boljelo, ili nije imala dobro mlijeko, ili slične "sitnice" ja poludim. 

Dojenje zna biti jaaaaaaaako teško, bolno i naporno ali se isplati svaka suza, svako stiskanje zubi i svaka patnja. 

Roditeljstvo općenito nije lako, bolno je, teško, komplicirano, naporno ali nesmijemo nikada odustati. U ničemu. Svaki mali trud se isplati.

----------


## Maslačkica

Tuntun, a nema terapija koja se može primjenjivati s dojenjem?

----------


## tandina

> I onda kad čujem nekoga da mi kaže da nije mogla dojiti jer ju je boljelo, ili nije imala dobro mlijeko, ili slične "sitnice" ja poludim. 
> 
> Dojenje zna biti jaaaaaaaako teško, bolno i naporno ali se isplati svaka suza, svako stiskanje zubi i svaka patnja. 
> 
> Roditeljstvo općenito nije lako, bolno je, teško, komplicirano, naporno ali nesmijemo nikada odustati. U ničemu. Svaki mali trud se isplati.


E sad, nije mi namjera svađati se, jer naš stav o dojenju je isti....
I s N i s R dojenje nije bilo, odn. nije pjesma. R i sad siše ležećki u mraku i to je to, a nijedno dojenje nije preskočio, dakle tada smo doma. Znači nema šetnjice i dojenja vani, dojenja kod prije. On hoće dom, i ništa ne pije na bočicu.

Moja poanta je da sam to ja, ono što si ti napisala si ti, ali otkud nam pravo zbog toga sto smo se mi "pomučile" da osuđujemo druge koje to nisu imale snage (ili htijenja)... Pa životi su nam, stavovi, sposobnost trpljenja, vrijednosti i podrška okoline različiti, čak i u slučaju jednake informiranosti. 
Mislim da nas to ne čini boljim majkama...

Možda netko tko nije dojio će djetetu u ovim prvim godinama, a i adolescentskim, biti daleko bolji roditelj od mene, davati djetetu taman ono što mu treba....

Sa djecom je neizvjesan ishod, mislim bitna je ljubav, ali nikad zapravo ne znaš što tvoji postupci danas donose djetetu sutra u njegovom odr. životu...

Ma sad sam se raspisala, ali grozna mi je ta dojiljska "majčinska nadmoć " i uspoređivanje.

 :Love:  nisu svi sretni kao mi koji osjećamo ljubav pri dojenju i koji smo osjetili važnost toga za naše dijete  :Kiss:  

I da - ja nekad posustanem i odustanem (ne u dojenju, čak i desetak+ puta noćas :Sad:  s podočnjacima), a sutra opet prionem... Griješim i prihvaćam to

----------


## apricot

tandina, jako lijepo pišeš   :Kiss:

----------


## melange

> Pliska prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I onda kad čujem nekoga da mi kaže da nije mogla dojiti jer ju je boljelo, ili nije imala dobro mlijeko, ili slične "sitnice" ja poludim. 
> 
> Dojenje zna biti jaaaaaaaako teško, bolno i naporno ali se isplati svaka suza, svako stiskanje zubi i svaka patnja. 
> 
> Roditeljstvo općenito nije lako, bolno je, teško, komplicirano, naporno ali nesmijemo nikada odustati. U ničemu. Svaki mali trud se isplati.
> 
> ...


baš sam se i ja htjela osvrnuti na taj dio.
svakome je njegov križ najteži.
dok čitam ove probleme koje je pliska opisala ili neke druge o kojima pišu mame na pdfu problemi s dojenjem, pomislim, ma ja bih već 100 puta odustala, svaka im čast. a za neke koje su odustale zbog neke (po meni) sitnice, pomislim, pa mogla se još malo potruditi.

ali nisam ja u njihovoj koži.

i znam da ću se jednom boriti i rukama i nogama da dojim svoje dijete, ako se budem trebala boriti. i da ću uz sebe imati svo znanje koje sam upila s ovih stranica (i broj sos telefona  :Wink:  ) zbog kojeg ću znati *zašto* ustrajem i ne odustajem.

a ako i odustanem, to će opet biti samo moja odluka.

----------


## DianaMaximus

Imam frendica ko u priči koje mi pričaju bajke o tome zašto nisu dojile,ali primjetila sam da su glavno ulogu odigrale nihove majke koje nisu njih dojile...vidim ja po svojoj mami(dojila me 1 tj.nakon čega je završila u bolnici)koja mi je visila nad glavom "joj,kaj nije gladan,kaj se najel,kaj nije žedan...ja mislim da je on gladan,daj mu flašicu bude bolje spaval,kak je tak mršav itd...(sa 5 mj je imao 7 kg,u mjesec dana nakon poroda natukao je 1125g,isto i sljedeči mj...)zbudil se...gibam,nastavim dr.put

----------


## tuntun

> Tuntun, a nema terapija koja se može primjenjivati s dojenjem?


Probali smo,nije uspjelo-tvrdokorna beštija  :Smile: ))

Meni nije bila namjera nikoga osuđivati,samo sam se htjela požaliti,jer mi je teško kada vidim kako se lako odustaje-vjerojatno je to zbog moje situacijei moje želje za dojenjem...
Ja mislim da se još uvijek radi o nedovoljnoj edukaciji majki i općenito okoline!

----------


## tuntun

I sama sam tu edukaciju izostavila smatrajući dojenje jednostavnom i prirodnomstvari,koja se sama po sebi podrazumijeva,međutim ni slutila nisam da nije uvijek tako jednostavno-no ponovila bih sve opet jer znam da se isplatilo kada vidim svoju bebu kako mi svaki puta vrati smiješkom i zadovoljstvom...

----------


## Ivana2604

> ... ali otkud nam pravo zbog toga sto smo se mi "pomučile" da osuđujemo druge koje to nisu imale snage (ili htijenja)... Pa životi su nam, stavovi, sposobnost trpljenja, vrijednosti i podrška okoline različiti, čak i u slučaju jednake informiranosti. 
> Mislim da nas to ne čini boljim majkama...
> 
> Možda netko tko nije dojio će djetetu u ovim prvim godinama, a i adolescentskim, biti daleko bolji roditelj od mene, davati djetetu taman ono što mu treba....
> 
> Sa djecom je neizvjesan ishod, mislim bitna je ljubav, ali nikad zapravo ne znaš što tvoji postupci danas donose djetetu sutra u njegovom odr. životu...
> 
> Ma sad sam se raspisala, ali grozna mi je ta dojiljska "majčinska nadmoć " i uspoređivanje.
> 
>  nisu svi sretni kao mi koji osjećamo ljubav pri dojenju i koji smo osjetili važnost toga za naše dijete


Ovo mogu samo potpisati i to od riječi do riječi.

Osim toga, uvjerena sam da svaka mama čini ono za što misli da je najbolje za njeno dijete i da je jako malo onih koje nisu dojile zato što im se nije dalo zafrkavati s tim. Isto tako mislim da je od parole "dojenje je dobro za moje dijete", do trenutka kad u to zaista misliš dalek put. A na tom putu ti je, osim prave informacije u pravo vrijeme, prije svega potrebna iskrena podrška nekog tko u tu rečenicu doista vjeruje. Takvih je, nažalost, u našoj svakodnevici malo. Meni je naime upavo taj, psihološki aspekt i podrška koju sam dobila na SOS-u bila ključna. Naime, usprkos činjenici da sam na portalu i forumu proučila sve dostupno o dojenju, ključni klik u mojoj glavi dogodio se nakon famozne rečenice koja je dopirala s druge strane žice.» Ja mislim da vi radite sve kako treba...»

I zato mislim da nije fer osjećati se «nadmajkom» (nemojte me krivo shvatiti) zato što sam ja teškoće s dojenjem uspijela riješiti, a neka druga mama zbog spleta različitih okolnosti to nije uspjela. Možda će ta druga mama neke druge probleme roditeljstva, kao što kaže Tandina, hendlati puno bolje od mene.

Mislim da ljudima treba pristupati tako da poštuješ različitosti i da si spreman iskreno pomoći ukoliko te netko pomoć traži.

----------

